# Who Runs The MIDWEST



## EPISTOL"44" (May 28, 2005)

I wanted to know who has the best hopper out right now in the Midwest?? and what part they from.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

Show or street hopper?

Fuck it...I'll put my ass out there...I'll have to say *'The Hulk'* from *Rollerz Only-Chicago*.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

I'd have to say the blue Monte from Down IV Life- K.C...


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

ofcourse i could be swayed


----------



## EPISTOL"44" (May 28, 2005)

IM TALKIN BOUT ETHER WAY RADICAL, STREET EVERYTHING. WHO GETS IT HIGHER???


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

Brent...."PitBull"..Aint no-one fucking with that MC..


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

O yeah he's from KY...


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

SINGLE PUMP!!! v8 and the mothuhf-ckuh SWANGS!!!
Brents a.k.a. Pitbull


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

^^^^Thats Right!!!!


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@May 28 2005, 03:16 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Pitt Bull Bitches :thumbsup:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

INDIVIDUALS CAR CLUB ST. LOUIS
Clean hopper eh?


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

cant forget nims caddy, alexs cutlass my hardtop and tommys vert if we are talking fully done street, show, hoppers that can drive


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

damn, I forgot how many bad ass cars there are...forgot about Brent... uffin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@May 28 2005, 05:43 PM
> *cant forget nims caddy, alexs cutlass my hardtop and tommys vert if we are talking fully done street, show, hoppers that can drive
> [snapback]3194797[/snapback]​*



and the list grows :0 :biggrin: midwest :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Street hopper = Hi Caliber's BLue monte 83" not stuck!

Show hopper = Tommy's 64 rag Badass undercarriage, paint, interior, chroem everywhere, on the bumper 60's... Sounds good too! :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

from the pics looks like blue monte carlo takes the cake.


----------



## EPISTOL"44" (May 28, 2005)

IM GONNA PUT A CAR SHOW TOGETHER IN THE MIDWEST SO WE CAN ALL SETTLE THIS IF YOU ALL WANT. AND WINNER CAN CLAIM 
THE KING OF THE MIDWEST... 
WHAT DO YOU GUY SAY? I WILL PUT IT TOGETHER AND GET BACK WITH EVERONE. SO WHAT DO YOU GUY THINK???


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> IM GONNA PUT A CAR SHOW TOGETHER IN THE MIDWEST SO WE CAN ALL SETTLE THIS IF YOU ALL WANT. AND WINNER CAN CLAIM
> THE KING OF THE MIDWEST...
> WHAT DO YOU GUY SAY? I WILL PUT IT TOGETHER AND GET BACK WITH EVERONE.    SO WHAT DO YOU GUY THINK???
> [snapback]3194985[/snapback]​[/b]


That show has already been in the making it is M&I picnic in Wis :0 :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## EPISTOL"44" (May 28, 2005)

WHEN IS IT???


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2005)

theres a bunch of good hoppers in the midwest , 

The pitbull , pinky , NIM's ride , alexs gold cutt , Hi Caliber's BLue monte , and show and go's RIDES are are just a few of my FAV'S . 

TYRONE , thanks for the love . I still think the HULK has some growing room .


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> WHEN IS IT???
> [snapback]3195008[/snapback]​[/b]


July 31st


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

And you gotta give Street Rider's MC props too..It gets up for a radical hopper.. :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 28 2005, 08:47 PM
> *July 31st
> [snapback]3195084[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: The Best Lowrider Car Show In The MidWest.


----------



## EPISTOL"44" (May 28, 2005)

SO IF THIER IS A KING OF THE MIDWEST WHO IS IT??? I MEAN THIER WAS ALREADY A SHOW FOR THE KING WHO WON IT???


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

I need to make my way to the picnic this year!


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> SO IF THIER IS A KING OF THE MIDWEST WHO IS IT??? I MEAN THIER WAS ALREADY A SHOW FOR THE KING WHO WON IT???
> [snapback]3196336[/snapback]​[/b]



The King Of MidWest Shit Talking was won by Juandik. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## EPISTOL"44" (May 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@May 29 2005, 10:34 AM
> *The King Of MidWest Shit Talking was won by Juandik. :0 :biggrin:
> [snapback]3196592[/snapback]​*


WELL WHO DO YOU THINK WON BY HOPPIN


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

I thought I had won the shit talking last year in St. Louis? GRRR


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

cp beat every car that nosed up with him and always has.

his cutty was 3 time king of the street,2 time second place at the vegas lrm show and 1st place at the vegas show.oh yeah we knock the cutty down to single pump and still won nosen up on fools .

i say the king of the mid west is WESTSIDE BUILT.

but hey we will see this year who takes it home.


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@May 29 2005, 11:03 AM
> *cp beat every car that nosed up with him and always has.
> 
> his cutty was 3 time king of the street,2 time second place at the vegas lrm show and 1st place at the vegas show.oh yeah we knock the cutty down to single pump and still won nosen up on fools .
> ...



I would win too with them big tires... LOL j.k. hahahaha 


told you I to can talk shit LOL


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

fact is way to many too list in too many catagories. pitbull all around nice car and kills the bumper, hulk never seen in person but in the pictures damn, nims caddy, hicaliburs monte, ours at show and go, these are more of a show car hoppers but you cant deny that cp's cutlass is i have to say the cleanest lrm car and so is the pink monte and then there was joes lrm regal. still would have like to seen them on 13 reverse with small tires but like i said the baddest lrm cars out there. then kandy kutty, shorty at hitem up,.anthony buchanhan, cce has had alot of cars. shit the list goes on forever. oh yeah darrin and the other boys in chicago putting it down for years with clean real shit. sorry i will stop for now


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Theres so many nice cars out here, its hard to say....


----------



## no20s (Mar 28, 2003)

I've seen Hi-Calibers monte ridin the streets more than I've seen it at car shows! :dunno:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@May 28 2005, 09:56 PM
> *And you gotta give Street Rider's MC props too..It gets up for a radical hopper.. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3195098[/snapback]​*


yeah, can't forget StreetRiders..


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

I WOULD DEFFANITLY AGREE WITH JIMMAY ON THIS TOPIC .

YOU KNOW IF THE MIDWEST CAR WERE CLOSER TOGETHER THERE WOULD BE A PRETTY GOOD LOWRIDER SCENE OUT HERE.

OH YEAH AND MICKEY MOUSE ,YOU ARE GOING TO HAVE TO DO BETTER THAN THAT IN THE SHIT TALKIN CATAGORY TO STEP UP ROUND HERR DIRTY.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> IM TALKIN BOUT ETHER WAY RADICAL, STREET EVERYTHING. WHO GETS IT HIGHER???
> [snapback]3194422[/snapback]​[/b]


Well i know poeple are going to talk a bunch of shit but the highest out of the midwest was our monte.20 inches higher than pinky 8 inches higher than down for life monte.And i know it sticks but there cars would stick to if they were doing 86.And it didn't stick when it was doing 72 so we can do both.

[attachmentid=178664]

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 
Let the shit talking begin cause it don't matter this was the highest period. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by no20s_@May 30 2005, 09:41 AM
> *I've seen Hi-Calibers monte ridin the streets more than I've seen it at car shows! :dunno:
> [snapback]3199544[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

Cleanest all around high hopper the hulk no one comes close. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@May 29 2005, 02:56 AM
> *And you gotta give Street Rider's MC props too..It gets up for a radical hopper.. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3195098[/snapback]​*


Are you kidding us get props on here that shit don't happen. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 30 2005, 09:43 AM
> *Well i know poeple are going to talk a bunch of shit but the highest out of the midwest was our monte.20 inches higher than pinky 8 inches higher than down for life monte.And i know it sticks but there cars would stick to if they were doing 86.And it didn't stick when it was doing 72 so we can do both.
> 
> [attachmentid=178664]
> ...



But it got served by CP's LRM Legal Double Pump last year. :biggrin: :biggrin: 
You can be the highest but CP's Cutlass has kicked more ass then anybody in the MIDWEST. :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 Single and Double.  :worship: So Bown Down To The Real King Of The Street. :0 :0


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 30 2005, 10:47 AM
> *Cleanest all around high hopper the hulk no one comes close. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3200018[/snapback]​*


thanks homie , that means alot . 

not trying to be the highest just trying to be the cleanest


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@May 30 2005, 04:57 PM
> *But it got served by CP's LRM Legal Double Pump last year. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> You can be the highest but CP's Cutlass has kicked more ass then anybody in the MIDWEST. :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  Single and Double.  :worship: So Bown Down To The Real King Of The Street. :0  :0
> [snapback]3200419[/snapback]​*


I'll give you that,but anyone that was there knows shawn broke our ride by throwing the switch like he always does.And ours was unbeaten at everyshow it went to even that one with cp there.But i'll say this he is without a doubt the most consistant his shit is always on the bumper.


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 30 2005, 05:03 PM
> *I'll give you that,but anyone that was there knows shawn broke our ride by throwing the switch like he always does.And ours was unbeaten at everyshow it went to even that one with cp there.But i'll say this he is without a doubt the most consistant his shit is always on the bumper.
> [snapback]3201631[/snapback]​*



as far as i remember that is how "the king of the street " was established
line up and the one who couldn't continue ,lost.


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

i agree with Jimmy, there are too many clean hoppers in the midwest to say one "runs the midwest" they arent all matched up evenly anywayz, you got single pumps,double pumps, etc... everyone knows you have to nose em' up and earn your props...

THATS WHERE THE MAJESTICS AND INDIVIDUALS PICNIC ON JULY 31ST COMES INTO PLAY, YOU THINK YOU RUNNIN THE MIDWEST OR GOT THE HOTTEST SHIT, THIS IS THE PICNIC WHERE YOU PROVE YOUR RIDE TO EVERYONE, ALL THE REAL STREET CARS/SHOW HOPPERS COME TO GET DOWN. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

thats right you have to compare equal car to equal car no way a full show hopper should be classed with a piece of shit radical truck. or a single against a double radical. hop against your own kind then take credit but definately you cant have unfair match ups


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HULK_@May 30 2005, 10:47 PM
> *thanks homie , that means alot .
> 
> not trying to be the highest just trying to be the cleanest
> [snapback]3201596[/snapback]​*


Well you did it then.Much props from thr streetriders crew.


----------



## hydrota (Aug 7, 2001)

me, 160+ inches


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@May 31 2005, 02:18 AM
> *as far as i remember that is how "the king of the street " was established
> line up and the one who couldn't continue ,lost.
> [snapback]3202248[/snapback]​*


It wasn't a king of the streets the show was over we were the highest car.Now come on bro shawn even told you all the car was broke but they chained down the back and hopped anyway.But if you want to claim you guys beat it go for it.Thats like rollin up on a someone whos motors just went and talkin shit about winning.We could of done that to hi-calibers monte at usac after they broke an a-arm bolt but we aren't like that ,that ain't winning.


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 30 2005, 11:30 PM
> *It wasn't a king of the streets the show was over we were the highest car.Now come on bro shawn even told you all the car was broke but they chained down the back and hopped anyway.But if you want to claim you guys beat it go for it.Thats like rollin up on a someone whos motors just went and talkin shit about winning.We could of done that to hi-calibers monte at usac after they broke an a-arm bolt but we aren't like that ,that ain't winning.
> [snapback]3203080[/snapback]​*


YOU KNOW I REALLY WASN'T GOING TO GET IN TO THIAS AGAIN BUT 

WE WERE ON THE PAD BUSTIN CP'S CAR DOWN TO A SINGLE TO HOP THE GREEN CUTTY AND YOUR BOYZ SAID HOLD UP WE GOT A CAR TO BUST THAT ASS ...WE SAID WHAT ......BRING IT .

AND YOU KNOW GOOD AND WELL YOU GUYS COME OVER THERE ALL READY TO TALK SHITAND BUST CP'S ASS .I AIN'T CLAIMING SHIT EVERYONE WHO WAS THIER SAW YOU PULL UP ON US AND YOUR CAR DIDN'T PERFORM WHEN IT WAS TIME ,SO IF YOU WANT TO GO ON MAKING EXCUSES THEN GO AHEAD.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@May 31 2005, 02:38 PM
> *YOU KNOW I REALLY WASN'T GOING TO GET IN TO THIAS AGAIN BUT
> 
> WE WERE ON THE PAD BUSTIN CP'S CAR DOWN TO A SINGLE TO HOP THE GREEN CUTTY AND YOUR BOYZ SAID HOLD UP WE GOT A CAR TO BUST THAT ASS ...WE SAID WHAT ......BRING IT .
> ...


Well your wrong i didn't go over anywhere because i was over talking to ron after his car broke. and if shawn was talkin shit i don't know i think he had been drinking so it's possible.I saw them chainin down the car and i said what are you doing and he said oh just fuckin around and i told him not to hopp it because it wasn't workin and he said that everyone was just messin around,well looks like you all took it more serious than that tryin to say you clowned us.We won the show you won that.The car did 72 all year and didn't stick so we could of left it like that and still won what does cp's do 66-68 right.And you know what cp clowns hard as fuck i'm not trying to get into this shit either. :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 31 2005, 09:07 AM
> *Well your wrong i didn't go over anywhere because i was over talking to ron after his car broke. and if shawn was talkin shit i don't know i think he had been drinking so it's possible.I saw them chainin down the car and i said what are you doing and he said oh just fuckin around and i told him not to hopp it because it wasn't workin and he said that everyone was just messin around,well looks like you all took it more serious than  that tryin to say you clowned us.We won the show you won that.The car did 72 all year and didn't stick so we could of left it like that and still won what does cp's do 66-68 right.And you know what cp clowns hard as fuck i'm not trying to get into this shit either. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3203974[/snapback]​*


no it was your boys from 314 that went to get the big dog out,shawn wasn't talkin any shit.and cp's car does 75(probly did 68 then tho). and this isn't intended to get shit startedjust my opinion.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 31 2005, 09:07 AM
> *Well your wrong i didn't go over anywhere because i was over talking to ron after his car broke. and if shawn was talkin shit i don't know i think he had been drinking so it's possible.I saw them chainin down the car and i said what are you doing and he said oh just fuckin around and i told him not to hopp it because it wasn't workin and he said that everyone was just messin around,well looks like you all took it more serious than  that tryin to say you clowned us.We won the show you won that.The car did 72 all year and didn't stick so we could of left it like that and still won what does cp's do 66-68 right.And you know what cp clowns hard as fuck i'm not trying to get into this shit either. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3203974[/snapback]​*



:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

settle it at the picnic fellas, :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@May 31 2005, 07:23 PM
> *settle it at the picnic fellas,  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3206284[/snapback]​*


What picnic??? :dunno: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

oh yea thats right this is where i come in and say....."The Majestics and Individuals picnic on the 31st of July"

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

I can't believe this is even a topic. :uh:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :roflmao:


----------



## EPISTOL"44" (May 28, 2005)

I need to get directions to the show can anyone tell me what part of Wisconsin its in. and im trying to get my car done by that show so i wanted to know what i was up against.


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@May 31 2005, 07:30 PM
> *I can't believe this is even a topic. :uh:
> [snapback]3206315[/snapback]​*


This topic it the first good topic since the Juandik (You know who you are :biggrin: ) vs CCE topic. :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@May 31 2005, 04:22 PM
> *no it was your boys from 314 that went to get the big dog out,shawn wasn't talkin any shit.and cp's car does 75(probly did 68 then tho).  and this isn't intended to get shit startedjust my opinion.
> [snapback]3204282[/snapback]​*


Thats cool if it does 75 now but last year and even this year at indy it did 66-68.Doesn't matter the midwest rules all.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 31 2005, 11:32 PM
> *Thats cool if it does 75 now but last year and even this year at indy it did 66-68.Doesn't matter the midwest rules all.
> [snapback]3207015[/snapback]​*



It did more at Indy. :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 1 2005, 04:37 AM
> *It did more at Indy.  :0
> [snapback]3207326[/snapback]​*


My bad i thought they said 68.but i didn't watch long it wasn't a good hopp there.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 1 2005, 01:18 AM
> *My bad i thought they said 68.but i didn't watch long it wasn't a good hopp there.
> [snapback]3207577[/snapback]​*



They did say 68. :angry:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@May 28 2005, 07:56 PM
> *That show has already been in the making it is M&I picnic in Wis      :0  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3194997[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rookie87 (Sep 27, 2004)

[attachmentid=180454]

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## EPISTOL"44" (May 28, 2005)

So can anyone tell me where in Wisconsin The shows at???


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rookie87_@Jun 1 2005, 12:16 PM
> *[attachmentid=180454]
> 
> :0  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3209725[/snapback]​*



all day long , I think I should charge the batteries, dammit! That means work


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

Damn I guess noone wants to give gucci John his props for being one of the cleanest hoppers........


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

UCE Milwaukee ready to give any CLEAN drop top Impalas a run for their money, double pump.......


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by usojohn_@Jun 2 2005, 05:37 AM
> *UCE Milwaukee ready to give any CLEAN drop top Impalas a run for their money, double pump.......
> 
> 
> ...


HUH!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rookie87 (Sep 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Jun 2 2005, 07:20 AM
> *Damn I guess noone wants to give gucci John his props for being one of the cleanest hoppers........
> [snapback]3213020[/snapback]​*


Waiting to see it come back to life and hop again first! :worship:
Kind of hard to hop on big wheels!!!! J/K
WE LOVE YOU GUCCI !!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BalleronaBudget (Feb 27, 2004)

Any Midwest riders going to the Arkansas Super Carshow in July?

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=181190


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

lol I hear ya rookie87....it should be back to normal shortly


----------



## rookie87 (Sep 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Jun 2 2005, 02:29 PM
> *lol I hear ya rookie87....it should be back to normal shortly
> [snapback]3214587[/snapback]​*


yep. Its over here on the WESTSIDE so you know it will be "BANGIN" by the time he gets it back! :thumbsup:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by rookie87_@Jun 2 2005, 03:24 PM
> *yep. Its over here on the WESTSIDE so you know it will be "BANGIN" by the time he gets it back! :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3215007[/snapback]​*


hope so.that car is super hot. :thumbsup:


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

:biggrin: that kind of news will make a bad day turn good


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

TTT


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

i know of 2 more badass show car hoppers coming out oh yeah from the midwest. fuck whos running the midwest lets just keep it real


----------



## EPISTOL"44" (May 28, 2005)

Where in wisconsin is the show???


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

Allright yall here's the info For the 2005 "best of the Midwest"

When: July 31st 2005
Where: Greatlakes Dragstip, Union Grove WI. (1 hour from Downton Chicago, 45 min from Milwaukee, 30 min from Waukegan,IL).
Time 10:am till 6pm the track opens at 8am

Hop: NOSE UP OR SHUT UP


Since this is a dragstrip, there will be a charge for cars and spectators,we are still talking to the owner about the price.

There will be drag racing going on also, so bring the family for a full day of events. We will be hopping on the returning lanes in front of the grand stands.

The owner of the track is really opening his land to us, he was happy with the turnout last year and is leting us do it again.

We will be posting Hotel Info up, there are some hotels up the road on 94 in Wisconsin, that I am waiting on info on, also I will have some hotel info for Milwaukee and Chicago's North Suburbs, that are not to far.


Stay tuned for more details.
Hope to see all of yall there.

Majetics Chicago
Individuals Chicago 


last years feed back


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 5 2005, 06:04 PM
> *i know of 2 more badass show car hoppers coming out oh yeah from the midwest. fuck whos running the midwest lets just keep it real
> [snapback]3228015[/snapback]​*


:thumbsup:

I just want to know what is the criteria for how to "keep it real" ? :dunno: :cheesy:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jun 8 2005, 02:48 PM
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> I just want to know what is the criteria for how to "keep it real" ?  :dunno:  :cheesy:
> [snapback]3244402[/snapback]​*




stop h8tin on everyone .


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

its really quite simple to me
for one it must be a complete car, you know like header panel and so on
i would have to say custom paint
custom or clean interior and complete
v-8 done up not all greasy and shitty looking painted nice and chromed out
chrome undercarriage
belly painted
sound system not one 6 x9 but real sounds
custom looking real hydro setup
and oh yeah NO WEIGHT 
must have small 13s or small 14 reverses no balloons or standards
i would say that would be about it for keepin it real kings but now if you are saying you are an all out hopper then 14 standards balloons v-6s no chrome ugly undercarriage and stock paint is excepted but if you call your self running shit you better have the list above. and oh yeah dont forget the CAR MUST LAY LOWER THAN STOCK AND THE WHEELS BE LOCATED IN THE PROPER LOCATION FUCKERS


----------



## EPISTOL"44" (May 28, 2005)

I need to know where I can sign up at. its my first time coming out.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 8 2005, 11:39 PM
> *its really quite simple to me
> for one it must be a complete car, you know like header panel and so on
> i would have to say custom paint
> ...


I disagree going by these rules there wouldn't be anyone left.Example hi-c's monte has stock interior,no chrome ,and only bumper cover up front,pinky has a v6 ,no bumpers but his is clean,cp has no chrome ,not hating on anyone but is it a hop or a car show.The hulk for example has everything but it's not the highest so what then?And why would it need custom piant,but not need custom interior.You said clean interior is ok so why not clean piant.It doesn't matter what the rules are everyone just needs to know them before hand.Just my 2 cents.All i'm worried about is how i'm going to drive home drunk after the show. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

What happen to the Midwest's biggest stars making a list? I thought that was supposed to happen at one time. I this it Jimmy?


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 8 2005, 10:07 PM
> *I disagree going by these rules there wouldn't be anyone left.Example hi-c's monte has stock interior,no chrome ,and only bumper cover up front,pinky has a v6 ,no bumpers but his is clean,cp has no chrome ,not hating on anyone but is it a hop or a car show.The hulk for example has everything but it's not the highest so what then?And why would it need custom piant,but not need custom interior.You said clean interior is ok so why not clean piant.It doesn't matter what the rules are everyone just needs to know them before hand.Just my 2 cents.All i'm worried about is how i'm going to drive home drunk after the show. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3246712[/snapback]​*


if you are calling yourself the shit then that is the list. you know a bad ass street car not some circus bullshit. now if you want to talk about hopping like i said all the buckets can enter to see who is the highest but if you are trying to run shit all that shit has to be done. do people like v max have all that done YES along with a whole bunch of other people. so if you run shit you better be the shit. and timmy this was discussed by a few people but because of my lack of time we have not started to complete the MIDWEST HYDRAULIC ASSOCIATION. and yes clean paint as long as its been worked no stock bucket shit


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 8 2005, 06:39 PM
> *its really quite simple to me
> for one it must be a complete car, you know like header panel and so on
> i would have to say custom paint
> ...


I agree! :thumbsup:  :cheesy:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Jun 8 2005, 03:53 PM
> *stop h8tin on everyone .
> [snapback]3244439[/snapback]​*


You post was almost deleted....but you spelled it with an "8". :biggrin: Cheating the system!!  

:roflmao:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

not cheating........it winning. :thumbsup: 


are you guys coing to black sunday?and when is it this year,danny boy


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jun 9 2005, 11:12 AM
> *I agree!  :thumbsup:        :cheesy:
> [snapback]3249094[/snapback]​*


WOULD THIS CLASSIFY AS A STREET HOPPER???????


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Jun 9 2005, 03:12 PM
> *not cheating........it winning. :thumbsup:
> are you guys coing to black sunday?and when is it this year,danny boy
> [snapback]3249801[/snapback]​*



LOL 


I have no clue when it is. I'm not really tripping on standing in the center of a race track for a day. :biggrin: 


(ps....I like seats done to stock patterns...old cars and new...with one personal preference being to a switch up to caddy pillows in certain rides. So redone to factory is cool....thats what the monte is....everything was redone with custom painted matching inserts except for the actual seats...as long as its clean. But also I wouldn't talk shit about that car's interior and say the interior is clowning everyone....unless the interior was redone somehow to be the cleanest in the world.) Damn thats takes too much explaination.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Jun 9 2005, 03:29 PM
> *WOULD THIS CLASSIFY AS A STREET HOPPER???????
> [snapback]3249905[/snapback]​*


Not sitting on the ground in a parking lot like that it wouldn't. Hop pics???


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Jun 9 2005, 01:29 PM
> *WOULD THIS CLASSIFY AS A STREET HOPPER???????
> [snapback]3249905[/snapback]​*


from that picture i say it wouldnt stand a chance against what we are talking about and doing but show me the real shit and we will talk :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 9 2005, 01:36 PM
> *if you are calling yourself the shit then that is the list. you know a bad ass street car not some circus bullshit. now if you want to talk about hopping like i said all the buckets can enter to see who is the highest but if you are trying to run shit all that shit has to be done. do people like v max have all that done YES along with a whole bunch of other people. so if you run shit you better be the shit. and timmy this was discussed by a few people but because of my lack of time we have not started to complete the MIDWEST HYDRAULIC ASSOCIATION. and yes clean paint as long as its been worked no stock bucket shit
> [snapback]3247842[/snapback]​*


So everyone has an excuse then,if your not as high but you have piant or chrome than you can say you won.Or if your not as clean as someone but your higher you can say you won,(or if your car is heavyer stock than someone elses you can use that as an excuse.)Look jimmy i'm not trying to argue but i've meet alot of poeple in this game and they all have one thing in common everyshop thinks they are the best.And v-max is clean but i saw it hopp twice last year and well lets just say it goes agaist one of your rules up top.Bottom line again is there should be two classes one for only cars like the hulk and one for cars that just hop pretty simple,have nim and darin make up the classes.Because if it's just pull up on anyone you want to hopp all this i'm cleaner stuff don't hold any water.My 2 cents.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jun 9 2005, 08:48 PM
> *LOL
> I have no clue when it is.  I'm not really tripping on standing in the center of a race track for a day.   :biggrin:
> (ps....I like seats done to stock patterns...old cars and new...with one personal preference being to a switch up to caddy pillows in certain rides.  So redone to factory is cool....thats what the monte is....everything was redone with custom painted matching inserts except for the actual seats...as long as its clean.   But also I wouldn't talk shit about that car's interior and say the interior is clowning everyone....unless the interior was redone somehow to be the cleanest in the world.)   Damn thats takes too much explaination.
> [snapback]3249954[/snapback]​*


Custom pianted (aka. did it ourselfs)Is still stock!!!!!!!


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 9 2005, 09:00 PM
> *So everyone has an excuse then,if your not as high but you have piant or chrome than you can say you won.Or if your not as clean as someone but your higher you can say you won,(or if your car is heavyer stock than someone elses you can use that as an excuse.)Look jimmy i'm not trying to argue but i've meet alot of poeple in this game and they all have one thing in common everyshop thinks they are the best.And v-max is clean but i saw it hopp twice last year and well lets just say it goes agaist one of your rules up top.Bottom line again is there should be two classes one for only cars like the hulk and one for cars that just hop pretty simple,have nim and darin make up the classes.Because if it's just pull up on anyone you want to hopp all this i'm cleaner stuff don't hold any water.My 2 cents.
> [snapback]3251720[/snapback]​*


no you are getting it all wrong i am saying that if you are claiming to be the shit pull up on someone that you think is the shit with the same caliber of car and do it. the people must agree that the cars are the shit not trying to start shit or anything but do people really think its fair for not that clean of a car, with a small engine, and big ass 14s be allowed to talk shit on a show car on small 13s with a v-8 and only beat it by a couple of inches. no its about full blown pride in what you do. and if you build a complete lowrider instead of just a hopping bucket there is a huge difference. that is why there is a full blown hop and for example a king of the street hop. highest hopper in one and cleanest complete hopper in the other simple process i thought. by the way i know of one coming out and not from me either that is going after both cleanest and highest. and when that happens maybe everyone will understand


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 9 2005, 11:04 PM
> *Custom pianted (aka. did it ourselfs)Is still stock!!!!!!!
> [snapback]3251728[/snapback]​*


This is not even an argument.
The dash pieces are custom painted. And interior color is custom too. 



















And the headliner is extra specially custom. :biggrin:










Something wrong with painting a car yourself? or juicing a car yourself? or doing frame work yourself? or doing engine work yourself? or interior work yourself?  Even when it comes out higher quality than if a person took it to a speciality shop?


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jun 10 2005, 03:01 PM
> *This is not even an argument.
> The dash pieces are custom painted.   And interior color is custom too.
> 
> ...


My stock lincoln that you dogged is cleaner than that at least its leather.And i hope you put new carpet in it and new seats those are gone.Pianted looks good but it's still stock thats all i said,i don't have to piant mine because it's new.This is full interior.


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 9 2005, 10:28 PM
> *no you are getting it all wrong i am saying that if you are claiming to be the shit pull up on someone that you think is the shit with the same caliber of car and do it. the people must agree that the cars are the shit not trying to start shit or anything but do people really think its fair for not that clean of a car, with a small engine, and big ass 14s be allowed to talk shit on a show car on small 13s with a v-8 and only beat it by a couple of inches. no its about full blown pride in what you do. and if you build a complete lowrider instead of just a hopping bucket there is a huge difference. that is why there is a full blown hop and for example a king of the street hop. highest hopper in one and cleanest complete hopper in the other simple process i thought. by the way i know of one coming out and not from me either that is going after both cleanest and highest. and when that happens maybe everyone will understand
> [snapback]3251793[/snapback]​*



Sounds like your are talking about CP???? :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

man jimmys got stock paint too


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

yeah royalty all my cars are stock :uh: :biggrin: and no i am not talking about cp i said show hoppers or highest hoppers like i said i was not starting an arguement i just said in order to run shit EVERYTHING YES EVERYTHING HAS TO BE RIGHT NOT JUST HOP HIGH. now if you are just hopping then it has to be the highest, but then that turns into full blown no front end reverse 4 link bullshit on balloons and small motors


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 10 2005, 04:28 AM
> *no you are getting it all wrong i am saying that if you are claiming to be the shit pull up on someone that you think is the shit with the same caliber of car and do it. the people must agree that the cars are the shit not trying to start shit or anything but do people really think its fair for not that clean of a car, with a small engine, and big ass 14s be allowed to talk shit on a show car on small 13s with a v-8 and only beat it by a couple of inches. no its about full blown pride in what you do. and if you build a complete lowrider instead of just a hopping bucket there is a huge difference. that is why there is a full blown hop and for example a king of the street hop. highest hopper in one and cleanest complete hopper in the other simple process i thought. by the way i know of one coming out and not from me either that is going after both cleanest and highest. and when that happens maybe everyone will understand
> [snapback]3251793[/snapback]​*


Thats cool bro i agree with you,As long as at the show they say for king of street you have to have piant interior,chrome and so on.And in the highest hopp there are no excuses highest wins.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 9 2005, 04:49 PM
> *from that picture i say it wouldnt stand a chance against what we are talking about and doing but show me the real shit and we will talk :biggrin:
> [snapback]3250766[/snapback]​*


THE SHIT YOU'RE TALKING IS GARBAGE ANYWAYS!!!!!!!!!! MULLET MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 5 2005, 04:04 PM
> *i know of 2 more badass show car hoppers coming out oh yeah from the midwest. fuck whos running the midwest lets just keep it real
> [snapback]3228015[/snapback]​*



i know of one in chicago that is a full show hopper. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## HAFIAC (Apr 29, 2004)

My 2 cents don't mean shit but here they are! I'm in L.A. and Houston about 30 weeks a year for biz, but still haven't seen a street car hittin 80 plus on 13's at a show, then see the shit mobbin' the streets the very next day! That Blue Monte is Sick. I've already seen it this summer with a couple others on 63rd st drivin' not trailered! That's the difference, usually the cars ain't clean enough the ride when they hit that high, they just ain't! :dunno: I tell my People in L.A. and thay don't believe me!


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 10 2005, 06:32 PM
> *My stock lincoln that you dogged is cleaner than that at least its leather.And i hope you put new carpet in it and new seats those are gone.Pianted looks good but it's still stock thats all i said,i don't have to piant mine because it's new.This is full interior.
> [snapback]3255964[/snapback]​*


So new cars don't have orange peel? In order for a car to be the absolute shit everything would need to be redone with a persons touch not robots from a factory. By the way Bryan doesn't like leather or vinyl(yeah I know hes weird) so you won't see the seats redone that way, also the carpet is brand new, it's amazing what a vacum can do after you get done working on the interior. We never said that Bryan's car was the cleanest street car out there but it is highest.


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

what about the gold 62 from alton? he got 63 in at black sunday


----------



## BIGGIN (Nov 30, 2004)

i run dis shiz...



























well will soon....


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Jun 11 2005, 12:40 PM
> *So new cars don't have orange peel?  In order for a car to be the absolute shit everything would need to be redone with a persons touch not robots from a factory.  By the way Bryan doesn't like leather or vinyl(yeah I know hes weird) so you won't see the seats redone that way, also the carpet is brand new, it's amazing what a vacum can do after you get done working on the interior.  We never said that Bryan's car was the cleanest street car out there but it is highest.
> [snapback]3258461[/snapback]​*



Agreed.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Jun 11 2005, 04:40 PM
> *So new cars don't have orange peel?  In order for a car to be the absolute shit everything would need to be redone with a persons touch not robots from a factory.  By the way Bryan doesn't like leather or vinyl(yeah I know hes weird) so you won't see the seats redone that way, also the carpet is brand new, it's amazing what a vacum can do after you get done working on the interior.  We never said that Bryan's car was the cleanest street car out there but it is highest.
> [snapback]3258461[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :biggrin: I never said my car was the absolute shit(thats something dan would say)But when i posted pics of it dan and jamie dogged it for having stock interior.If you all pianted bryan's interior because it needed it thats cool but that don't make it any better than stock.Remember back in my old lincoln with the red interior dan dogged it for not being full interior and only having inserts.That car was better than just pianting some stuff.And bryans is the highest street car by your rules but its 0-2 agianst our monte.And mine ain't the best street car either but it is the newest and has the best trunk.Laters justin.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 11 2005, 08:09 PM
> *Agreed.
> [snapback]3259259[/snapback]​*



Don't agree. :0


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

HOW ABOUT JUAN 61 DROP UCE MKE

















I DON'T KNOW...EVERYBODY IS COMMING UP THIS DAYZ....MUCH PROP TO ALL MIDWEST HOPPER


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 11 2005, 06:14 PM
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: I never said my car was the absolute shit(thats something dan would say)But when i posted pics of it dan and jamie dogged it for having stock interior.If you all pianted bryan's interior because it needed it thats cool but that don't make it any better than stock.Remember back in my old lincoln with the red interior dan dogged it for not being full interior and only having inserts.That car was better than just pianting some stuff.And bryans is the highest street car by your rules but its 0-2 agianst our monte.And mine ain't the best street car either but it is the newest and has the best trunk.Laters justin.
> [snapback]3259958[/snapback]​*


One of many differences between the montes is Bryan's is streetable which is most important to us not inches. I've told you before we'll never build anything like that. Dan didn't like the tan with red all mixed up, I didn't care for it either but atleast you stuck with it even in the trunk so I could dig it, but there's no way it would have looked good in Brandons so we redid it. And no we didn't just paint stuff we wrapped pieces just like we did on Bryans. I agree that it's not much better than stock, the seats have seen better days, but it's still clean is my point.


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lodirty 64_@Jun 11 2005, 10:50 AM
> *what about the gold 62 from alton?    he got 63 in at  black sunday
> [snapback]3258777[/snapback]​*



He got 68 from the door (sweet) saw it in person (nice)


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

kita said it perfect everyone is coming up, its making it for nice friendly competition and raising the game in the midwest. we are trying to take it to the next level and putting our heart and pride into our cars and that is what is making some of the midwest stand out


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 10 2005, 09:15 PM
> *Thats cool bro i agree with you,As long as at the show they say for king of street you have to have piant interior,chrome and so on.And in the highest hopp there are no excuses highest wins.
> [snapback]3257001[/snapback]​*


exactly but it still has to be a complete car without and stupid ass reverse suspensions. i will say it one more time THAT SHIT IS GAY. thats not hopping thats engineering


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 12 2005, 12:24 PM
> *kita said it perfect everyone is coming up, its making it for nice friendly competition and raising the game in the midwest. we are trying to take it to the next level and putting our heart and pride into our cars and that is what is making some of the midwest stand out
> [snapback]3262106[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 12 2005, 01:24 PM
> *kita said it perfect everyone is coming up, its making it for nice friendly competition and raising the game in the midwest. we are trying to take it to the next level and putting our heart and pride into our cars and that is what is making some of the midwest stand out
> [snapback]3262106[/snapback]​*


Exactly! The Midwest is comming up!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Jun 12 2005, 12:32 AM
> *One of many differences between the montes is Bryan's is streetable which is most important to us not inches.  I've told you before we'll never build anything like that.  Dan didn't like the tan with red all mixed up, I didn't care for it either but atleast you stuck with it even in the trunk so I could dig it, but there's no way it would have looked good in Brandons so we redid it.  And no we didn't just paint stuff we wrapped pieces just like we did on Bryans.  I agree that it's not much better than stock, the seats have seen better days, but it's still clean is my point.
> [snapback]3260164[/snapback]​*


I didn't say it wasn't clean but a lincolns interior is tight stock,so for them to dogg it because it wasn't done was just hatin,Look bro i know you and us always get into it but you usally don't say much.Me and dan will never get along but i have always gave props.K.C is doing big thangs both crews.I heard you all ran stl today good job K C rider,bringing it home agian to K C.
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 11 2005, 06:14 PM
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: But when i posted pics of it dan and jamie dogged it for having stock interior.Remember back in my old lincoln with the red interior dan dogged it for not being full interior and only having inserts.That car was better than just pianting some stuff.[snapback]3259958[/snapback]​*



Just to clarify the statements you claim I made. I didn't dog your early 90s town car for just doing inserts......you had solid maroon seats and just inserts on the doors. For it to work well together I believed it either needed to have tan/gray on the seats or fully maroon door panels. The scheme just didn't go well for me. But I did dog you for having stock interior....that is, before you posted pictures. :biggrin: But that is cool that it is clean and all....it should be because its not that old. :dunno: Differentiating personal opinions do not equal "hating".


Ps....this has nothing to do with who "runs the midwest" so I don't know what happened in this topic. :roflmao: I thought this topic was to discuss clean hoppers? :dunno:


Full Interior \/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jun 15 2005, 05:07 AM
> *Just to clarify the statements you claim I made.  I didn't dog your early 90s town car for just doing inserts......you had solid maroon seats and just inserts on the doors.  For it to work well together I believed it either needed to have tan/gray on the seats or fully maroon door panels.  The scheme just didn't go well for me.    But I did dog you for having stock interior....that is, before you posted pictures.  :biggrin:  But that is cool that it is clean and all....it should be because its not that old.  :dunno:  Differentiating personal opinions do not equal "hating".
> Ps....this has nothing to do with who "runs the midwest" so I don't know what happened in this topic.  :roflmao:  I thought this topic was to discuss clean hoppers?  :dunno:
> Full Interior  \/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/
> [snapback]3274750[/snapback]​*


Your right about different
opinions not being hating but you talk bad about everything we touch thats when it's hating.But it don't matter because everyone see's what we do so keep on if you wish,it won't change anything,we still here doing our thang.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

So will we see a fight at the Majestics/Individuals picnic or what? :biggrin: 
Just scrap it out, and get it over with :buttkick:


----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

I know its no show truck or no chromed out big body but it does stand up @ 146"


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Standing???????? :buttkick: At least it is a truck.


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

looks like there will have to be a class for shit that sticks and shit that don't stick.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Jun 16 2005, 03:51 PM
> *looks like there will have to be a class for shit that sticks and shit that don't stick.
> [snapback]3280536[/snapback]​*


Good idea that would stop all the crying. :0 :0
[attachmentid=192216]


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Jun 16 2005, 10:51 AM
> *looks like there will have to be a class for shit that sticks and shit that don't stick.
> [snapback]3280536[/snapback]​*




Good idea....that would stop people from thinking they are clowning real hoppers with their circus vehicles. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jun 17 2005, 02:33 PM
> *Good idea....that would stop people from thinking they are clowning real hoppers with their circus vehicles.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3285334[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: You just can't stop,This is how they do it in cali,and if theres all this crying from everyone out here(who keep losing to cars that stick)Haveing two classes would stop that.

Under the stick(real hopper?????)
[attachmentid=192605]



Over the stick(circus hopper????)
[attachmentid=192606]



=Highest car ever out of Kansas city streetriders hydraulics (fact)


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

if people want to build dhit that sticks it's cool but they should be looking at el vaca(sp)that car was the coolest car ever to stick on the bumper.

it kept going ,until it had you on the edge of you seat wondering if it would stick this time or would it hop one more time.

after that ,stuck cars suck in cali in ky in ohio and yes even in kc.

stuck cars should be for exabition only


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Jun 17 2005, 05:38 PM
> *if people want to build dhit that sticks it's cool but they should be looking at el vaca(sp)that car was the coolest car ever to stick on the bumper.
> 
> it kept going ,until it had you on the edge of you seat wondering if it would stick this time or would it hop one more time.
> ...


Well i think cars with v6's shouldn't go against cars with v 8's,or cars with big tires shouldn't go against cars with small ones.Or cars with no chrome shouldn't go against cars with chrome.It can go on all day.And what you said is what you think a guy from ohio,i beat there are alot of poeple from las vegas,cali and other places that would say you guys don't know shit not talking shit but it's true.Now i do think two classes would fix this because a stuck car wouldn't be going up against cars that don't stick.Our single pump elco is a complete car chrome,painted belly,interior,beat,engine so are you saying that even if someone hopps higher but doesn't have all that we still win?Bullshit the one thats higher is going to say they won no matter what right.So going by this we were the highest last year out of the midwest period.


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 19 2005, 12:01 PM
> *Well i think cars with v6's shouldn't go against cars with v 8's,or cars with big tires shouldn't go against cars with small ones.Or cars with no chrome shouldn't go against cars with chrome.It can go on all day.And what you said is what you think a guy from ohio,i beat there are alot of poeple from las vegas,cali and other places that would say you guys don't know shit not talking shit but it's true.Now i do think two classes would fix this because a stuck car wouldn't be going up against cars that don't stick.Our single pump elco is a complete car chrome,painted belly,interior,beat,engine so are you saying that even if someone hopps higher but doesn't have all that we still win?Bullshit the one thats higher is going to say they won no matter what right.So going by this we were the highest last year out of the midwest period.
> [snapback]3293383[/snapback]​*



yeah we don't know shit that is why we keep going to vegas and bringing home lrm recods aginst guys from allover the U.S. ....cause we don't know shit.
:dunno:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

we will find out ON JULY 31st. :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

(SUBURBAN SWINGIN) 

And what you said is what you think. A Dik From OHIO (Aka The Midwest),i beat there are alot of poeple from las vegas,cali and other places that would say you guys don't know shit not talking shit but it's true.


You are in the same boat SWINGIN (THE SS. MIDWEST....) so grab a paddle. :0 

Before you piss off the Captian of Shit Talking JUANDIK. :0  

Man Over Board. :0 :0 :0

(Juandik)

Maybe someone from cali or lasvegas and other places will save him. :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Jun 19 2005, 06:56 PM
> *yeah we don't know shit that is why we keep going to vegas and bringing home lrm recods aginst guys from allover the U.S. ....cause we don't know shit.
> :dunno:
> [snapback]3293559[/snapback]​*


I didn't say you didn't know shit,read my post you say all cars that stick suck,thats what you think you don't represent all of the U.S.Ron from vegas has el ***** that poeple allover loved but he can make nice cars that hopp too.And if poeple in cali hated cars that stick why were they all over?Low-riding goes in one big circle from makeing your car the highest no matter what to now clean hoppers.It will go back to the highest agian someday and we have proved we can do both so it don't matter.And not hating but not that many poeple are into the lowrider shows hopps.And i'm not sure of this but in dallas i think they said shorty broke most of the records.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Jun 19 2005, 08:02 PM
> *(SUBURBAN SWINGIN)
> 
> And what you said is what you think. A Dik From OHIO (Aka The Midwest),i beat there are alot of poeple from las vegas,cali and other places that would say you guys don't know shit not talking shit but it's true.
> ...


Can't nobody beat this mouth.And i'm born and raised in texas so the midwest don't mean shit to me.


























J/K


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 19 2005, 02:51 PM
> *Can't nobody beat this mouth.And i'm born and raised in texas so the midwest don't mean shit to me.
> J/K
> [snapback]3294192[/snapback]​*


JUST GET RID OF THAT MONTE CARLO!!!!!!!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Jun 19 2005, 10:44 PM
> *JUST GET RID OF THAT MONTE CARLO!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]3294473[/snapback]​*


You want it i hear you haven't had a ride in a while.j/k We don't even have it anymore all this talk for nothing.haha


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 19 2005, 04:51 PM
> *Can't nobody beat this mouth.And i'm born and raised in texas so the midwest don't mean shit to me.
> J/K
> [snapback]3294192[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: You the man homie you could handle this shit if not don't forget you have family  4 life


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Jun 19 2005, 05:44 PM
> *JUST GET RID OF THAT MONTE CARLO!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]3294473[/snapback]​*


SO I TAKE IT YOU ARE COMING OUT TO THE MID WEST TO BEAT THE BEST :0 
JUST LET ME KNOW SO I COULD LET YOU KNOW WHERE WE ARW STAYING AT SO WE COULD GO TO THE TITTY BARS AND HAVE SOME FUN THEN ON SUNDAY ITS ON AND AFTER THE HOP WH0 EVER LOOSES BUYS THE BEER


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jun 20 2005, 03:17 AM
> *SO I TAKE IT YOU ARE COMING OUT TO THE MID WEST TO BEAT THE BEST :0
> JUST LET ME KNOW SO I COULD LET YOU KNOW WHERE WE ARW STAYING AT SO WE COULD GO TO THE TITTY BARS AND HAVE SOME FUN THEN ON SUNDAY ITS ON AND AFTER THE HOP WH0 EVER LOOSES BUYS THE BEER
> [snapback]3295274[/snapback]​*


The whole midwest looses if scotty comes.
:roflmao: :roflmao: 
Just fuckin with ya big dogg,chuck said you don't have the balls to come.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jun 20 2005, 03:12 AM
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: You the man homie you could handle this shit if not don't forget you have family  4 life
> [snapback]3295255[/snapback]​*


True that brother,Any of the homies coming in from LA?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 19 2005, 10:30 PM
> *True that brother,Any of the homies coming in from LA?
> [snapback]3295354[/snapback]​*


LA,AZ,YOU ALL,MI,FL,  AND MORE BUT THEY HAVE TO HIT ME UP


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jun 20 2005, 03:32 AM
> *LA,AZ,YOU ALL,MI,FL,  AND MORE BUT THEY HAVE TO HIT ME UP
> [snapback]3295362[/snapback]​*


You heard the man holla at him,and alot better come represent for the big "M" and that other club.




















J/K INDIVIDUALS also will be doing the damn thang.


----------



## EPISTOL"44" (May 28, 2005)

SO HOW MANY NEW CARS ARE COMING OUT TO THE SHOW IN JULY??


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> SO HOW MANY NEW CARS ARE COMING OUT TO THE SHOW IN JULY??
> [snapback]3305986[/snapback]​[/b]


I know of one newer car that will be there.   
[attachmentid=196358]
[attachmentid=196360]
[attachmentid=196361]
[attachmentid=196362]


MAJESTICS K C 
:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## EPISTOL"44" (May 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 22 2005, 09:11 AM
> *I know of one newer car that will be there.
> [attachmentid=196358]
> [attachmentid=196360]
> ...


THAT IS CLEAN AS HELL MAN!!!!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> THAT IS CLEAN AS HELL MAN!!!!!
> [snapback]3308135[/snapback]​[/b]


Thanks homie just i little some thing to roll in. :biggrin:
[attachmentid=196829]


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

havent gotten to see this car in person but from the pics i love it


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jun 19 2005, 08:17 PM
> *SO I TAKE IT YOU ARE COMING OUT TO THE MID WEST TO BEAT THE BEST :0
> JUST LET ME KNOW SO I COULD LET YOU KNOW WHERE WE ARW STAYING AT SO WE COULD GO TO THE TITTY BARS AND HAVE SOME FUN THEN ON SUNDAY ITS ON AND AFTER THE HOP WH0 EVER LOOSES BUYS THE BEER
> [snapback]3295274[/snapback]​*


I'LL SERVE THAT ORANGE CRUSH CADDY WITH MY SINGLE GATE!!!!!!!!!!!! HAVE YOUR MONEY READY!!!!!!!


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: hey i will be at tommys shop next friday will you be there


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 25 2005, 11:32 PM
> *Street riders fuck the rest .
> [snapback]3321401[/snapback]​*


We love you to. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Jun 26 2005, 05:44 AM
> *We love you to. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3321433[/snapback]​*


Much love to all the poeple that are under us.


----------



## SDBaller (Mar 20, 2003)

:0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SDBaller_@Jun 26 2005, 06:25 AM
> *:0
> [snapback]3321588[/snapback]​*


Truth hurts man,thats how they do it hate on what you can't beat.


----------



## LincolnJames (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 26 2005, 01:35 AM
> *Truth hurts man,thats how they do it hate on what you can't beat.
> [snapback]3321627[/snapback]​*


this is the truest shit ive ever heard :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## EPISTOL"44" (May 28, 2005)

SO WHO IS GONNA WIN THIS YEAR?? TO ME IT LOOKS LIKE ITS GONNA BE THE MONTE FROM LAST YEAR..


----------



## steamboat (Sep 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Jun 22 2005, 09:42 PM
> *I'LL SERVE THAT ORANGE CRUSH CADDY WITH MY SINGLE GATE!!!!!!!!!!!! HAVE YOUR MONEY READY!!!!!!!
> [snapback]3309073[/snapback]​*



........................and your brooms. Go find some more gay porn and push your buddies cars at everyone. You know your not coming out. NE ways, where is this shit gonna be at, there is a good chance I might make it out.

-John-


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Jun 22 2005, 11:42 PM
> *I'LL SERVE THAT ORANGE CRUSH CADDY WITH MY SINGLE GATE!!!!!!!!!!!! HAVE YOUR MONEY READY!!!!!!!
> [snapback]3309073[/snapback]​*


  as long as its not no gbody and its a caddy bring it


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by steamboat_@Jun 29 2005, 06:03 PM
> *........................and your brooms. Go find some more gay porn and push your buddies cars at everyone. You know your not coming out. NE ways, where is this shit gonna be at, there is a good chance I might make it out.
> 
> -John-
> [snapback]3340205[/snapback]​*


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=163210


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

as a caddy man i love nimsters lac !!

[attachmentid=202875]



also love stinky pinky....


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 8 2005, 11:39 PM
> *its really quite simple to me
> for one it must be a complete car, you know like header panel and so on
> i would have to say custom paint
> ...


Jimmy would this do. :biggrin: 
:thumbsup: 
[attachmentid=203243]


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

looks good to me, you know there will be a couple of complaints from some but its lookn good :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 1 2005, 06:03 AM
> *looks good to me, you know there will be a couple of complaints from some but its lookn good :biggrin:
> [snapback]3348701[/snapback]​*


You mean complaints from one don't you. :biggrin: All around done up ride and it hopps.Lets just say it MAJESTICS runs the midwest.
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

lookin damn good ,have you guessed bout what it is hittin?


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Jul 1 2005, 02:24 PM
> *lookin damn good ,have you guessed bout what it is hittin?
> [snapback]3349477[/snapback]​*


In this pic or when it was on the bumper?Nah just playin it didn't hit bumper.  :biggrin: :0
And thanks i'm just glad we finally have some shit done.And we didn't have it on a stick so i don't really know what it hit,what do you think it is?


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Looks to be mid to high 40s....should be the single pump king of arkansas!!!!


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jul 1 2005, 12:00 PM
> *Looks to be mid to high 40s....should be the single pump king of arkansas!!!!
> [snapback]3350377[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

i'll leave the guessing to dan,it looks like he got his young hogg ruler out and has this under control.

looks like all that chrome is too heavy,switch it out and i bet you bumper
:biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jul 1 2005, 06:00 PM
> *Looks to be mid to high 40s....should be the single pump king of arkansas!!!!
> [snapback]3350377[/snapback]​*


It's funny how everything you say,we know your going to say it before you do.We were saying you would say it was from arkansas and sure enough your dumbass did.It was built at streetriders in K C so keep talkin dork boy.And how many years did it take you to get scootys in the 40's like 4 your so fuckin funny.It eats you up seeing us do good shit.Keep talkin just lets everyone know the truth.It's alittle higher and way,way cleaner than your double was! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0

This is the high 40's right. :uh: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/uploads/pos...-1119243429.jpg

this is higher than that and way,way,way cleaner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
[attachmentid=203806] :0 :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Jul 1 2005, 07:20 PM
> *i'll leave the guessing to dan,it looks like he got his young hogg ruler out and has this under control.
> 
> looks like all that chrome is too heavy,switch it out and i bet you bumper
> ...


I agree about the chrome,they don't have a single hoppin high with chrome so they don't have that problem. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jul 1 2005, 09:32 PM
> *It's funny how everything you say,we know your going to say it before you do.We were saying you would say it was from arkansas and sure enough your dumbass did.It was built at streetriders in K C so keep talkin dork boy.And how many years did it take you to get scootys in the 40's like 4 your so fuckin funny.It eats you up seeing us do good shit.Keep talkin just lets everyone know the truth.It's alittle higher and way,way cleaner than your double was! :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> [snapback]3352569[/snapback]​*


Last I knew Allen lived in Arkansaw, the funny thing is he is not on here talking shit about HIS car you are, unlike you he knows to let the car do the talking that's why he can go to shows and nobody wants to kick his ass, unlike you. Dan's car was done in 1999 that was 6 years ago and had everything Allen's has other than a painted belly. Also Dan's hit bumper for years where yours has never hit the bumper and you owned before Dan. You are funny, you get chrome suspension 6 years after him and think you are doing something, his was also wrapped and powdercoated and the motor was chromed out unlike yours, not to mention he did all that in less time than it took you to do yours. I have always liked Allens car since I first juiced it, but if HE wants to talk shit I don't think he will need any help from you. Post up work you guys do but don't say it's the best because that just makes you and you club look bad.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jul 2 2005, 03:58 AM
> *Last I knew Allen lived in Arkansaw, the funny thing is he is not on here talking shit about HIS car you are, unlike you he knows to let the car do the talking that's why he can go to shows and nobody wants to kick his ass, unlike you.  Dan's car was done in 1999 that was 6 years ago and had everything Allen's has other than a painted belly. Also Dan's hit bumper for years where yours has never hit the bumper and you owned before Dan.  You are funny, you get chrome suspension 6 years after him and think you are doing something, his was also wrapped and powdercoated and the motor was chromed out unlike yours, not to mention he did all that in less time than it took you to do yours. I have always liked Allens car since I first juiced it, but if HE wants to talk shit I don't think he will need any help from you. Post up work you guys do but don't say it's the best because that just makes you and you club look bad.
> [snapback]3352638[/snapback]​*


To even compare dans to allens is funny,he might of had the stuff done but not even close to the same quality.And my motor was done before dans ,and was done more than his.
[attachmentid=203814]
I have two nice low-lows what do you got??????????????And i'm not talkin shit for allen i posted pics of his shit and true to form dan started hatin.And tino had chrome before any of you so what.
:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: Your tellin me not to talk shit for allen but your on here talkin shit for dan???????????And i didn't say it's the best,and just for your info you can try this (i'm makin my club look bad shit all you want)It ain't going to do anything they all know about how you guys are allready.


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jul 1 2005, 10:14 PM
> *To even compare dans to this is funny,he might of had the stuff done but not even close to the same quality.And my motor was done before dans ,and was done more than his.
> [attachmentid=203814]
> I have two nice low-lows what do you got??????????????And i'm not talkin shit for allen i posted pics of his shit and true to form dan started hatin.And tino had chrome before any of you so what.
> ...


How was Dan hating? The car IS DOING mid 40s. Tino spent $700 to chrome everything I remember because I was there. Also Dan had a chrome oil pan and core support, not to mention that he could DRIVE the car and it didn't buckle in the garage like yours. I have everything you can't buy with money, and you really don't have money like you think you do. Good thing your wife pays all the bills for your sorry ass so you can try to make yourself fell important with the big money butchers make.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jul 1 2005, 10:32 PM
> *It's funny how everything you say,we know your going to say it before you do.We were saying you would say it was from arkansas and sure enough your dumbass did.It was built at streetriders in K C so keep talkin dork boy.And how many years did it take you to get scootys in the 40's like 4 your so fuckin funny.It eats you up seeing us do good shit.Keep talkin just lets everyone know the truth.It's alittle higher and way,way cleaner than your double was! :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> This is the high 40's right. :uh:
> ...


Car is an Arkansas car....You knew I would say it because I speak the truth. I mean I wouldn't want to live 100s of miles away from my lowrider and claim its another cities...maybe thats just me.....that would be a long trek to just cruise one of my cars. 



This is in the 40s....with basically factory rear suspension....remember that stuff you cryed about for years. Neither are my cars....so..:dunno:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jul 1 2005, 11:26 PM
> *How was Dan hating?  The car IS DOING mid 40s.  Tino spent $700 to chrome everything I remember because I was there. Also Dan had a chrome oil pan and core support, not to mention that he could DRIVE the car and it didn't buckle in the garage like yours. I have everything you can't buy with money, and you really don't have money like you think you do. Good thing your wife pays all the bills for your sorry ass so you can try to make yourself fell important with the big money butchers make.
> [snapback]3352737[/snapback]​*


.......


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

I'm tired of you KC cats bickering back and forth! I just wanna see it settled once and for all.....July 31st


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jul 2 2005, 01:32 PM
> *I'm tired of you KC cats bickering back and forth! I just wanna see it settled once and for all.....July 31st
> [snapback]3354655[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jul 2 2005, 04:26 AM
> *How was Dan hating?  The car IS DOING mid 40s.  Tino spent $700 to chrome everything I remember because I was there. Also Dan had a chrome oil pan and core support, not to mention that he could DRIVE the car and it didn't buckle in the garage like yours. I have everything you can't buy with money, and you really don't have money like you think you do. Good thing your wife pays all the bills for your sorry ass so you can try to make yourself fell important with the big money butchers make.
> [snapback]3352737[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Tino got a good deal so did steve.But he was the first with chrome,your the one that said dan had chrome before me right.And my car did buckle because we did the frame along time ago and the shock towers weren't done but it's fixed now and so our the buckles.Who many times did justins lincoln buckle?And dans car did buckle the frame thats why he sold it remember.your not makein very good points.And you guys kill me thinkin you know my business or what some one told you about me.My wife does have a good job if yours don't i'm sorry for ya.But i still make more than her and our money all goes together since you really wanted to know????????
And we make money at our shop i know you don't understand that.And your right butchers do do allright 50 plus every year,i heard mike got you a good job installin dish washers so i'm sure your happy with that.Do your own thing bro i'm happy for ya.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jul 2 2005, 06:13 PM
> *Car is an Arkansas car....You knew I would say it because I speak the truth.  I mean I wouldn't want to live 100s of miles away from my lowrider and claim its another cities...maybe thats just me.....that would be a long trek to just cruise one of my cars.
> This is in the 40s....with basically factory rear suspension....remember that stuff you cryed about for years.  Neither are my cars....so..:dunno:
> [snapback]3354385[/snapback]​*


Posted to me again!Your right i never looked at it that way.The highest single pump show car in all of arkansas was built at streetriders hydro right here in K C.And at the same time it's the cleanest single in K C.Thanks for pionting that out.And scottys does 47 now right thats the pic i posted and allen is higher than that with no chains and way way cleaner. :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jul 2 2005, 07:24 PM
> *.......
> [snapback]3354631[/snapback]​*


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jul 3 2005, 09:58 AM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Tino got a good deal so did steve.But he was the first with chrome,your the one that said dan had chrome before me right.And my car did buckle because we did the frame along time ago and the shock towers weren't done but it's fixed now and so our the buckles.Who many times did justins lincoln buckle?And dans car did buckle the frame thats why he sold it remember.your not makein very good points.And you guys kill me thinkin you know my business or what some one told you about me.My wife does have a good job if yours don't i'm sorry for ya.But i still make more than her and our money all goes together since you really wanted to know????????
> And we make money at our shop i know you don't understand that.And your right butchers do do allright 50 plus every year,i heard mike got you a good job installin dish washers so i'm sure your happy with that.Do your own thing bro i'm happy for ya.
> [snapback]3356902[/snapback]​*


You always talk shit on Electro chrome, so was it a good deal or not? Shock towers, what the hell are you talking about. QUOTE the crossmembers is under there right? Justin's buckled because he gas hopped it at close to 70 inches. Dan's frame is still fine ask the guy who owns it now he is on here all the time. 50 g's damn I bet you retire next year. I turned down a job making more than that. How long did you your wife and kid live with her parents? How's that bankruptcy doing, can you buy anything at less than 23%? You know I am better at everything than you so we can do this all day. :0


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jul 1 2005, 10:26 PM
> *How was Dan hating?  The car IS DOING mid 40s.  Tino spent $700 to chrome everything I remember because I was there. Also Dan had a chrome oil pan and core support, not to mention that he could DRIVE the car and it didn't buckle in the garage like yours. I have everything you can't buy with money, and you really don't have money like you think you do. Good thing your wife pays all the bills for your sorry ass so you can try to make yourself fell important with the big money butchers make.
> [snapback]3352737[/snapback]​*


Thats 700 more than you ever spent on chrome.


----------



## SHORTDOG 62 (Mar 3, 2005)

When did this topic change to THE K.C. SLUGFEST? :dunno:


----------



## *CHUCK* (Jul 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHORTDOG 62_@Jul 3 2005, 10:17 PM
> *When did this topic change to THE K.C. SLUGFEST? :dunno:
> [snapback]3358957[/snapback]​*



looks more like the KC cryfest to me


someone should be selling tampons in here theyd make a killing


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jul 3 2005, 07:43 PM
> *You always talk shit on Electro chrome, so was it a good deal or not?  Shock towers, what the hell are you talking about. QUOTE the crossmembers is under there right? Justin's buckled because he gas hopped it at close to 70 inches. Dan's frame is still fine ask the guy who owns it now he is on here all the time. 50 g's damn I bet you retire next year. I turned down a job making more than that. How long did you your wife and kid live with her parents?  How's that bankruptcy doing, can you buy anything at less than 23%?  You know I am better at everything than you so we can do this all day. :0
> [snapback]3357406[/snapback]​*


Damn jamie your on here alot now i guess i got you back into LIL.There chrome wasn't very good but back then everyone went there even Dj and anyone else who was doing chrome.And justins car buckled gas hopping at close to 70,our monte was over 70 and we gas hopped it 3 or 4 times and it never buckled.And agian you and dan kill me with this bullshit,lets see I unlike you and dan moved out and had my own place when i was 16.You lived with your mom untill she kicked you out when you were 30 and then woode let you live with him rent free so you could try and make the shop work, and dan lived with mommy untill his mid 20's.So whats your piont agian.And i buy shit all the time brother,i'm glad you have all the things money can't buy or else you wouldn't have nothing.And better at me in what job=no, house=no, low-lows= 2 times no, clothes=no, runnin a business=no whats left wait you can weld,and you can do tricks on your bike.I can go all day to.And if you turned down a job makein more than 50 after never holdin a job for more than a year shit bro you need help.
:twak: :twak:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHORTDOG 62_@Jul 4 2005, 05:17 AM
> *When did this topic change to THE K.C. SLUGFEST? :dunno:
> [snapback]3358957[/snapback]​*


Well the topic is about whos runnin the midwest and everyone knows it's K C. :biggrin: :biggrin: We just can't get our shit together.
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## *CHUCK* (Jul 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jul 3 2005, 10:33 PM
> *Well the topic is about whos runnin the midwest and everyone knows it's K C. :biggrin:  :biggrin: We just can't get our shit together.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3359008[/snapback]​*



im gonna run kc soon

im gonna come up there and buy all the pads and tampons then you fuckers will have to come to me for all ur feminine needs


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by *CHUCK*_@Jul 4 2005, 05:35 AM
> *im gonna run kc soon
> 
> im gonna come up there and buy all the pads and tampons  then you fuckers will have to come to me for all ur feminine needs
> [snapback]3359021[/snapback]​*


I would respond to that
but your such a gangstar i better not. :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## *CHUCK* (Jul 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jul 3 2005, 10:54 PM
> *I would respond to that
> but your such a gangstar i better not. :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> [snapback]3359099[/snapback]​*



yeah that might be smart  











:roflmao: 

hey what ya say next time im in KC i get you and justin and dan and them together we can all go to mcdonals for french crys and wahburgers??


sound good?


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by *CHUCK*_@Jul 4 2005, 06:04 AM
> *yeah that might be smart
> :roflmao:
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## *CHUCK* (Jul 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jul 3 2005, 11:21 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3359180[/snapback]​*



you can all gang up on me


im sure you can all agree on that :biggrin: 

whatever it takes to reunite KC :tears:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SHORTDOG 62_@Jul 4 2005, 12:17 AM
> *When did this topic change to THE K.C. SLUGFEST? :dunno:
> [snapback]3358957[/snapback]​*


Good point. Back to the topic at hand. 


:biggrin: Unstuck hopper.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHORTDOG 62_@Jul 4 2005, 05:17 AM
> *When did this topic change to THE K.C. SLUGFEST? :dunno:
> [snapback]3358957[/snapback]​*


Your right back to the topic clean show hoppers with chrome and the highest car in the midwest.
[attachmentid=205168]
[attachmentid=205187]


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

you guys are so cute.


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

Is that elco higher than Logan's Regal?? I thought he had the highest single pump in Kc with Chrome??


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Jul 4 2005, 08:11 PM
> *Is that elco higher than Logan's Regal?? I thought he had the highest single pump in Kc with Chrome??
> [snapback]3361079[/snapback]​*


Not anymore :0 Oh wait the elco is really from arkansas so i guess logan still is the king. :biggrin: Logan still the highest show hopper in K C 2 years straight.Way to go bro.
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
[attachmentid=206058]


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by *CHUCK*_@Jul 4 2005, 06:44 AM
> *you can all gang up on me
> im sure you can all agree on that  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Damn you willing to let us gang bang you to reunite K C ,thats love.
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## *CHUCK* (Jul 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jul 4 2005, 10:22 PM
> *Damn you willing to let us gang bang you to reunite K C ,thats love.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3363506[/snapback]​*




i just hate seeing you guys fight 



cant we all just get along :tears:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CP_@Jul 4 2005, 02:09 PM
> *you guys are so cute.
> [snapback]3360741[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CP_@Jul 4 2005, 06:09 PM
> *you guys are so cute.
> [snapback]3360741[/snapback]​*


Nah but our rides here in K C are!
[attachmentid=206366]

KANSAS CITY
:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## EPISTOL"44" (May 28, 2005)

:0


----------



## EPISTOL"44" (May 28, 2005)

THE SHOW'S COMING UP, WHO EVER WAS TALKING STUFF BETTER GET THIER MONEY READY. :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

Nobody is going. :uh:


----------



## EPISTOL"44" (May 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Jul 15 2005, 03:26 AM
> *Nobody is going. :uh:
> [snapback]3417262[/snapback]​*


what you mean??


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

WHERE'S THE ELCO SHORTY!!!


----------



## steamboat (Sep 30, 2002)

Gotta bump it up for the farmland...............


----------



## steamboat (Sep 30, 2002)

And up the topic goes..........


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

ttt


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

let it die .....plus there is another sherif being bolted together as we speak.

1 more monte carlo for the pack .


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Feb 3 2006, 10:32 AM~4766314
> *let it die .....plus there is another sherif being bolted together as we speak.
> 
> 1 more monte carlo for the pack .
> *


  :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> I wanted to know who has the best hopper out right now in the Midwest?? and what part they from.
> [/b]


STREET RIDERS HAS THE HIGHEST HOPPER!!!!!!!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Hopper???? ummhh...oh nevermind. lol :roflmao:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

this is the car to beat you know me I don't like bragging but its the truth I don't care start talking shit but you all know its the truth now come correct


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

NO 13'S ON IT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

I really don't feel like talk smack either...but actually this car is doing more inches on 13s with small tires, less batteries...and less pumps?? So... :dunno: {note...I'm 6'2" with no shoes....so accounting for an extra inch with shoes plus about 8 inches over my head.}


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 3 2006, 01:04 PM~4768266
> *I really don't feel like talk smack either...but actually this car is doing more inches on 13s with small tires, less batteries...and less pumps??  So... :dunno:    {note...I'm 6'2" with no shoes....so accounting for an extra inch with shoes plus about 8 inches over my head.}
> 
> 
> ...


STILL A PIECE OF SHIT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

umm..4 piston pumps ...16 batts...14's with chicago tires..nice paint ...chrome.....5 years workin on the same car tryin to get the bumper.

here i will cover it all before anyone has a chance :biggrin: 

does look good and it is deffinently workin.


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 3 2006, 03:04 PM~4768266
> *I really don't feel like talk smack either...but actually this car is doing more inches on 13s with small tires, less batteries...and less pumps??  So... :dunno:    {note...I'm 6'2" with no shoes....so accounting for an extra inch with shoes plus about 8 inches over my head.}
> 
> 
> ...


we can setal all this at the majestic pinic this year so both of you guys bring what you swing :biggrin:


----------



## True Roller (Jul 6, 2005)

if we have all of theses hoppers in the mid-West why is it that the only hoppers that show up in Ann Arbor last year was Pinky and Show and Go. Nobody else interested in getting our cash. Hope to see more hoppers this year. Come and get this money.$3700.00 in cash given away last year. We pay, when we say we will. :biggrin:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

:0


> _Originally posted by True Roller_@Feb 3 2006, 04:36 PM~4768946
> *if we have all of theses hoppers in the mid-West why is it that the only hoppers that show up in Ann Arbor last year was Pinky and Show and Go. Nobody else interested in getting our cash. Hope to see more hoppers this year. Come and get this money.$3700.00 in cash given away last year. We pay, when we say we will. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## True Roller (Jul 6, 2005)

We give away big $$$$$$$in Ace Duece , Mi. uffin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by True Roller_@Feb 3 2006, 05:40 PM~4768984
> *We give away big $$$$$$$in Ace Duece , Mi. uffin:
> *


how much per class how many classes is it everything goes or stuck cars against stuck cars?trucks against truck caddys against caddy?ect?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Feb 3 2006, 04:00 PM~4768228
> *NO 13'S ON IT!!!!!!!!!
> *


fuck you "SUPER *****!!!!!!" it has bumpers and its in the air unlike the peices of shit you all call cars out there fool


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 3 2006, 04:04 PM~4768266
> *I really don't feel like talk smack either...but actually this car is doing more inches on 13s with small tires, less batteries...and less pumps??  So... :dunno:    {note...I'm 6'2" with no shoes....so accounting for an extra inch with shoes plus about 8 inches over my head.}
> 
> 
> ...


I don't care what you have to say.all I hear coming out of your mouth is BLAH BLAH BLAH :uh:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Feb 3 2006, 07:53 PM~4767703
> *STREET RIDERS HAS THE HIGHEST HOPPER!!!!!!!
> *


It was the highest not to fall apart.hmm nevermind.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by steamboat_@Jan 24 2006, 04:28 AM~4690857
> *And up the topic goes..........
> *


another died topic brought back i guess when you aren't doing nothing you need your friends to try and talk for ya. :uh: :uh:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 3 2006, 09:04 PM~4768266
> *I really don't feel like talk smack either...but actually this car is doing more inches on 13s with small tires, less batteries...and less pumps??  So... :dunno:    {note...I'm 6'2" with no shoes....so accounting for an extra inch with shoes plus about 8 inches over my head.}
> 
> 
> ...


Spankys not 6'2 and the tires right at his head.
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## True Roller (Jul 6, 2005)

last year the classes were as follows: Hop- 1st $1000.00, 2nd $500.00, 3rd $350.00. 
Dance- 1st $1000.00, 2nd $500.00, 3rd $350.00. We would like to split theses classes up and give away more cash. :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by True Roller_@Feb 5 2006, 10:47 AM~4780504
> *last year the classes were as follows: Hop- 1st $1000.00, 2nd $500.00, 3rd $350.00.
> Dance- 1st $1000.00, 2nd $500.00, 3rd $350.00. We would like to split theses classes up and give away more cash. :biggrin:
> *


so its everyone against everyone?maybe thats why you don't get alot of hoppers first off it will cost at least 800 to get ther and back plus hotel food ect.and to go compete against a truck its not worth it homie.who won the hop last year?how high did it get?


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FatAzz (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 5 2006, 01:33 PM~4781357
> *so its everyone against everyone?maybe thats why you don't get alot of hoppers first off it will cost at least 800 to get ther and back plus hotel food ect.and to go compete against a truck its not worth it homie.who won the hop last year?how high did it get?
> *


mother fuckin pinky and showandgo ran that hop off believe it!much respect to truerollers for settin off a show like that in our hood, real ryders should come out and play! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 5 2006, 11:33 AM~4781357
> *so its everyone against everyone?maybe thats why you don't get alot of hoppers first off it will cost at least 800 to get ther and back plus hotel food ect.and to go compete against a truck its not worth it homie.who won the hop last year?how high did it get?
> *


nim it was pinky, tommy then me in that order so 70 then bill won all 3 spots in dance with the blue s 10, black blazer and dakota cool show. i love the fact that the midwest is coming up so strong with quality cars and the top quality looking hoppers. who cares who runs the midwest. i say we are all doing our thing in our own way just some people are doing alittle more :biggrin:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 5 2006, 01:53 PM~4781840
> *nim it was pinky, tommy then me in that order so 70 then bill won all 3 spots in dance with the blue s 10, black blazer and dakota cool show. i love the fact that the midwest is coming up so strong with quality cars and the top quality looking hoppers. who cares who runs the midwest. i say we are all doing our thing in our own way just some people are doing alittle more :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## True Roller (Jul 6, 2005)

Last year was our return to the lowrider car show circuit. We had 2 other shows in 1998 and 1999. We will split up the classes this year. If you got what it takes, should be able to out hop any type of ride. Big ups to the entire Mid West and nothing but repect from True Rollerz C.C. Ann Arbor Mi. Info on our Hash Bash Party is still to come. uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@May 28 2005, 03:27 PM~3194501
> *INDIVIDUALS CAR CLUB ST. LOUIS
> Clean hopper eh?
> 
> ...


LA DAVE from Playtime!....but Chris from the BIG I hopped the shit outta this didnt he! Much love...


----------



## rollerzonlypimp (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@May 28 2005, 11:55 AM~3194342
> *Show or street hopper?
> 
> Fuck it...I'll put my ass out there...I'll have to say 'The Hulk' from Rollerz Only-Chicago.
> *



MY WORDS EXACTLY!WHAT UP HULK!


----------



## True Roller (Jul 6, 2005)

NICE!! :thumbsup:


----------



## EPISTOL"44" (May 28, 2005)

Who is comin out with some new hoppers this year??


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> Who is comin out with some new hoppers this year??
> [/b]


WESTSIDE LoWrIdErS c.c should be through with some oldies and a few newbies. :biggrin:


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

yeah juan. I dont hop. I just want to dance....and sing... :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

dumbass lol :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Feb 8 2006, 09:41 AM~4801624
> *yeah juan. I dont hop. I just want to dance....and sing... :biggrin:
> *



i am no ..negrodamus,but the future holds some interesteing things 


:dunno: 

WE'LL SEE WHATS UP SOON ENOUGH :biggrin:


----------



## baggedgeo91 (Jan 13, 2006)

this hulk im hearing about dnt even hit his switch he just pays for everthing 

owners learn how to hit ur own switch
eh


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by baggedgeo91_@Feb 8 2006, 06:17 PM~4805226
> *this hulk im hearing about dnt even hit his switch he just pays for everthing
> 
> owners learn how to hit ur own switch
> ...


You know what homie, I am the first second & thrid person to say the same thing....BUT....when you have as much $$$ in a car like the Hulk..and not hating or being a dick but for lack of a better term "Switch Retarted" and thier is money on the line....fuck it let a more experieced person hit the switch....I myself have always hit mine & others switches but I have been on them for sometime....unless I am unable to make a show that would be the only time...IMO uffin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by baggedgeo91_@Feb 8 2006, 07:17 PM~4805226
> *this hulk im hearing about dnt even hit his switch he just pays for everthing
> 
> owners learn how to hit ur own switch
> ...


yeah richard childress doesn't drive his race cars he just pays for them ,guess he knows what to leave to the pros and what he is good at.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Feb 8 2006, 07:00 PM~4805591
> * richard childress
> *




are you guys related ????? :dunno: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Caddy Ryder (Jul 7, 2002)

Actully The Hulk was passed on to another 1 of our homies... I would like to say hit your own switch, but it's the owners choice... Fuck it, it's his ryde and some days the man might not want to fuck w/ it??? Who knows... But on the REAL i think my homie CP runs shit... Not to to be rude but the man is humble and knows whats up and won't ever catch him cheating that i know, like some of the others hoppers out there... Good guy and good for lowriding... :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by R.O. Ryder_@Feb 8 2006, 07:34 PM~4805883
> *Actully The Hulk was passed on to another 1 of our homies...  I would like to say hit your own switch, but it's the owners choice...  Fuck it, it's his ryde and some days the man might not want to fuck w/ it???  Who knows...  But on the REAL i think my homie CP runs shit...  Not to to be rude but the man is humble and knows whats up and won't ever catch him cheating that i know, like some of the others hoppers out there...  Good guy and good for lowriding...  :biggrin:
> *



Do you know how much he charges these days just to hit a switch :0 and you still get billed on a miss hit :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Feb 8 2006, 05:11 PM~4805170
> *i am no ..negrodamus,but the future holds some interesteing things
> :dunno:
> 
> ...


damn skippy. just thought i would use that phrase since noone else does. :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Feb 8 2006, 07:47 PM~4806002
> *damn skippy. just thought i would use that phrase since noone else does. :biggrin:
> *


No one else does cuz who can keep up with your ass :biggrin: .


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

watch ur mouth bitch..... some things you just dont say.... keep ur stupid ass in canada cock boy..... thats my homie you disrespectin






> _Originally posted by baggedgeo91_@Feb 8 2006, 04:17 PM~4805226
> *this hulk im hearing about dnt even hit his switch he just pays for everthing
> 
> owners learn how to hit ur own switch
> ...


----------



## baggedgeo91 (Jan 13, 2006)

im just sayin he should enjoy his fuckin car eh 
so much money in dat muthafuckin car n dnt enjoy it enjoy toronto eh


----------



## killerbeaver (Oct 13, 2005)

ONE of the best in the midwest :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

I THINK NIMSTER FUCKS EVERYBODY UP WITH HIS CADDY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## baggedgeo91 (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAZYHYDRAULICS_@Feb 8 2006, 09:51 PM~4807227
> *I THINK NIMSTER FUCKS EVERYBODY UP WITH HIS CADDY!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


dat car has 6 pumps dosnt he dat wat one of my muthafuckin homies eh i went to chicago 4 4 months for fuckin buisness


----------



## baggedgeo91 (Jan 13, 2006)

hey "our life" he cant even hit his own fukin switch or argue his own mothafukin arguments eh


----------



## 1 sic 86 (Jun 30, 2005)

eeryone thats knows about indiana marcus is gonna be running the fort


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2006)

boy I see alot of HULK talk up in here ... FIRST OFF , FUCK ALL YOU HATERS . second off , I did not take the car to to many shows when I owned it due to some money and family problems , I sold the car to a close homie of mine who has 3 other car , and doesn't even make it to all the shows the hulk attends but he does make sure the HULK is there . Bottom line the guy who built the cars hops the car most of the time and I don't see a problem with that but of course you got little crying ass bitchs always crying about something , if it wasn't that it would be that its on 14's or V6 or tire size , you fools never stop hating so what does it matter ....

The HULK has never claimed to be the highest or wanted to be the HIGHEST , We just wanted it be the cleanest and if you can't appreciate that then , FUCK YOU . 

Thanks and have a nice day .

JOHN - ROLLERZ ONLY CHICAGO


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

well said homie........ whats krackin hows the other project comin


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HULK_@Feb 9 2006, 04:15 PM~4812520
> *boy I see alot of HULK talk up in here ... FIRST OFF , FUCK ALL YOU HATERS . second off , I did not take the car to to many shows when I owned it due to some money and family problems , I sold the car to a close homie of mine who has 3 other car , and doesn't even make it to all the shows the hulk attends but he does make sure the HULK is there . Bottom line the guy who built the cars hops the car most of the time and I don't see a problem with that but of course you got little crying as bitchs always crying about something , if it wasn't that it would be that its on 14's or V6 or tire size , you fools never stop hating so what does it matter ....
> 
> The HULK has never claimed to be the highest or wanted to be the HIGHEST ,  We just wanted it be the cleanest and if you can't appreciate that then , FUCK YOU .
> ...


 :machinegun: HATAZ!


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by baggedgeo91_@Feb 9 2006, 12:15 AM~4807789
> *hey "our life"  he cant even hit his own fukin switch or argue his own mothafukin arguments eh
> *


Dude are you serious or just playing???.....because you are really making yourself look like a jerkoff......We fuck with Nim about this and that........BUT....he's a homie and he knows its all for the sake of talking shit....You wanna talk about the Orange Crusher or the Hulk or Pinky or Jimmy or Tommys Impalas..You are talking about some of the Major Players in the Midwest Movement...So unless you have a Fleetwood with Complete front end KILLING the bumper or a Show quailty G-Body like the Hulk...No need to comment anymore....And if you do have something of the aboved mentioned well We All will see you at Carl Casper in Louisville.......................It's that eazy homeboy.................


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HULK_@Feb 9 2006, 06:15 PM~4812520
> *boy I see alot of HULK talk up in here ... FIRST OFF , FUCK ALL YOU HATERS . second off , I did not take the car to to many shows when I owned it due to some money and family problems , I sold the car to a close homie of mine who has 3 other car , and doesn't even make it to all the shows the hulk attends but he does make sure the HULK is there . Bottom line the guy who built the cars hops the car most of the time and I don't see a problem with that but of course you got little crying ass bitchs always crying about something , if it wasn't that it would be that its on 14's or V6 or tire size , you fools never stop hating so what does it matter ....
> 
> The HULK has never claimed to be the highest or wanted to be the HIGHEST ,  We just wanted it be the cleanest and if you can't appreciate that then , FUCK YOU .
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: you tell them bro its not like we build these cars to please anyone fuck them all I already gave up on everyone they want our rides to look like shit and all but fuck them


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## CHI-63 (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedgeo91_@Feb 8 2006, 04:17 PM~4805226
> *this hulk im hearing about dnt even hit his switch he just pays for everthing
> 
> owners learn how to hit ur own switch
> ...



$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ :biggrin: 


THAT'S HOW ROLLERZ DO IT, eh
$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by baggedgeo91_@Feb 8 2006, 11:03 PM~4807304
> *dat car has 6 pumps dosnt he dat wat one of my muthafuckin homies eh i went to chicago 4 4 months for fuckin buisness
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: first I was hiding a pump then I had four pumps now I am up to six pumps wow what a progress :roflmao: :roflmao: you fucking people make me laugh


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 9 2006, 07:18 PM~4812952
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  first I was hiding a pump then I had four pumps now I am up to six pumps wow what a progress :roflmao:  :roflmao: you fucking people make me laugh
> *


damn Nim youre hiding 6 pumps somewhere? :0


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Feb 9 2006, 07:20 PM~4812967
> *damn Nim youre hiding 6 pumps somewhere?  :0
> *


help me find them homie LOL :roflmao: there will be a selectect few that will see what I got in the trunk and then I will let them tell everyone how many pumps I have LOL


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHI-63_@Feb 9 2006, 07:18 PM~4812950
> *$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: sup homie how you doing?are you ready for this summer?there will be alot of haters bro be ready for this shit.we will just hop on there ass huh LOL


----------



## CHI-63 (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 9 2006, 05:28 PM~4813011
> *:thumbsup: sup homie how you doing?are you ready for this summer?there will be alot of haters bro be ready for this shit.we will just hop on there ass huh LOL
> *



Doing alot better thanks for asking. Hell ya this summer is going to be a trip.
And for the haters, they make me fucken feel real good doing what they can't!


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

Nim has 4 i never got to see what this one had


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

That Cutty is tight as hell....Love the Paint job..


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

*SINGLE GATE*


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Feb 9 2006, 05:57 PM~4813276
> *SINGLE GATE
> *


ITS UP FOR GRABS


----------



## baggedgeo91 (Jan 13, 2006)

i aint mutafukin hatin ehh just enjoy your car ehh


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

i saw both this year ..gold cutt was 10 batts 1 to the back one to the front..nim hand 2 to the rear and 4 available for the front with what i think was 14 or 16 batts ..but he changed it after i saw it so yes i think he has 4 pistons all back doored with 16 batts ...buti am not for sure :biggrin:


----------



## baggedgeo91 (Jan 13, 2006)

its funny cause nobody knows the owners of hulk or caddy they just know the muthafuckin car eh


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedgeo91_@Feb 9 2006, 06:19 PM~4813451
> *its funny cause nobody knows the owners of hulk or caddy  they just know the muthafuckin car eh
> *


i always see Hollywood Bob with Hulk

what Caddy? the orange one is Nims


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

are you really fuckin serious...... i know john... this brother been to my house...... as for nim i havent had the pleasure of meeting him yet but will in april........ as for you.... well u will never have anything that compares to either of the rides mentioned........ a bagged geo...... wtf is that shit....... bags are for ****..... get to steppin..........






> _Originally posted by baggedgeo91_@Feb 9 2006, 06:19 PM~4813451
> *its funny cause nobody knows the owners of hulk or caddy  they just know the muthafuckin car eh
> *


----------



## baggedgeo91 (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Feb 9 2006, 07:25 PM~4813481
> *i always see Hollywood Bob with Hulk
> 
> what Caddy? the orange one is Nims
> *


see wat i fuckin mean eh bob is a shop owner right not the owner and is dat nim hoppin da fuckin caddy in that muthafuckin picture with the hot pink mc eh


----------



## baggedgeo91 (Jan 13, 2006)

im on dat odd raw shit eh


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

u got that shit right ***** u r odd....... go to the bag section........ how bout that eh





> _Originally posted by baggedgeo91_@Feb 9 2006, 06:30 PM~4813515
> *im on dat odd raw shit eh
> *


----------



## baggedgeo91 (Jan 13, 2006)

r u his bitch eh or r u on hislife 
ourlife86
onhiscock24/7 eh


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by baggedgeo91_@Feb 9 2006, 06:34 PM~4813536
> *r u his bitch eh or r u on hislife
> ourlife86
> onhiscock24/7      eh
> *


fool if you talk about one roller you are talking about all of us, so back up your shit.


----------



## baggedgeo91 (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azroller_@Feb 9 2006, 07:38 PM~4813559
> *fool if you talk about one roller you are talking about all of us, so back up your shit.
> *


blah blah blah blah blah eh


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

whats with the EH shit 

most people got switchmen i learned that ist hard to hop some are better at it than others i know i suck at it the car never hit the pavement so hard before. but im not a hopper im more FBSS


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by baggedgeo91_@Feb 9 2006, 08:30 PM~4813515
> *im on dat odd raw shit eh
> *


Like I said you wanna nose up with any of these cars you have spoken about EH...Not riding no ones dick homeboy EH...it this easy Carl Casper in 2 weeks be thier with your car and MONEY EH and get down how you get down EH....And this is how WE get down EH :0 Pull'em on up and don't forget your $$$$$$$$$$$$.$$ EH ...Im done talking


----------



## baggedgeo91 (Jan 13, 2006)

damn chamacos in the streets livin da vida loca eh


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

hahah hey did i say yo could posrt my oic on the web .hahah i need some money for that .


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by baggedgeo91_@Feb 9 2006, 08:28 PM~4813493
> *see wat i fuckin mean eh    bob is a shop owner right not the owner and is dat nim hoppin da fuckin caddy in that muthafuckin picture with the hot pink mc     eh
> *


well lets see , bob had the car at his shop for almost 2 years and worked on it from the ground up ,shit I wasn't even living in IL when he finished the build , but I knew I could trust him with my car , I think that he has earned the right of always being with the HULK . he knows that car inside out .


----------



## baggedgeo91 (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HULK_@Feb 9 2006, 08:27 PM~4813898
> *well lets see , bob had the car at his shop for almost  2 years and worked on it from the ground up ,shit I wasn't even living in IL when he finished the build , but I knew I could trust him with my car , I think that he has earned the right of always being with the HULK . he knows that car inside out .
> *


 better than da owner
yeah i know he fuckin knows the car inside out eh


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

am i his bitch..... ***** that will get you fucked up homie..... he happens to be family *****.... somethin i guess u have no clue about...... now you talkin out the side of your neck BITCH........... come to the states ***** let me know when you do....... 





> _Originally posted by baggedgeo91_@Feb 9 2006, 06:34 PM~4813536
> *r u his bitch eh or r u on hislife
> ourlife86
> onhiscock24/7      eh
> *


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

to me i dont give a fuck who hits the switch. i like it better when the owner hits the switch but honestly as long as the car is doing the numbers and its clean as fuck who cares. if the car can do it regardless of who is doing it, i say let it do what it do. and thanks beaver on the props. we built ours almost 4 years ago and it was the cleanest and dong the most back then now we gotta step our game up, right brent. here is a pic for you beaver


----------



## baggedgeo91 (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 9 2006, 09:54 PM~4814645
> *to me i dont give a fuck who hits the switch. i like it better when the owner hits the switch but honestly as long as the car is doing the numbers and its clean as fuck who cares. if the car can do it regardless of who is doing it, i say let it do what it do. and thanks beaver on the props. we built ours almost 4 years ago and it was the cleanest and dong the most back then now we gotta step our game up, right brent. here is a pic for you beaver
> *


i went to dat fuckin show


----------



## baggedgeo91 (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE86LS_@Feb 9 2006, 09:51 PM~4814620
> *am i his bitch..... ***** that will get you fucked up homie..... he happens to be family *****.... somethin i guess u have no clue about...... now you talkin out the side of your neck BITCH........... come to the states  ***** let me know when you do.......
> *


maybe u could fuckin give him sum muthafuckin lessons on hittin his fuckin switches


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by baggedgeo91_@Feb 9 2006, 11:01 PM~4814703
> *i went to dat fuckin show
> *


to bad you didn't come over and say hi - at that show -

well next time you got something smart to say why don't you come and say it to my face ... or the new owners face and I am sure we could settle it a few different ways ... Now I know your a PUSSY hiding behind a fake screen name but you know who we are , this is my real screen name ... no hiding here .


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by baggedgeo91_@Feb 9 2006, 11:03 PM~4814721
> *maybe u could fuckin give him sum muthafuckin lessons on hittin his fuckin switches
> *


who has time to hit switches .... we are to busy hitting your MOM from behind ....


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

holy shit john is pissed


----------



## baggedgeo91 (Jan 13, 2006)

cum to fuckin toronto tis april 23
i be at the fuckin races and let me know eh


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 9 2006, 11:12 PM~4814848
> *holy shit john is pissed
> *


can't stand fake ass *****'s ..... :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by baggedgeo91_@Feb 9 2006, 11:13 PM~4814858
> *cum to fuckin toronto tis april 23
> i be at the fuckin races and let me know eh
> *


your so full of shit . I bet your from CHICAGO .


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

shit i am getting the popcorn ready this is gonna be good :0


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHI-63_@Feb 9 2006, 07:47 PM~4813192
> *Doing alot better thanks for asking. Hell ya this summer is going to be a trip.
> And for the haters, they make me fucken feel real good doing what they can't!
> *


:biggrin: I am glad to hear you are doing better homie


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 9 2006, 09:12 PM~4814848
> *holy shit john is pissed
> *


whats up jimmy


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 9 2006, 09:12 PM~4814848
> *holy shit john is pissed
> *


whats up jimmy


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 9 2006, 09:16 PM~4814881
> *:biggrin: I am glad to hear you are doing better homie
> *


whats up neighbor!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Feb 9 2006, 07:51 PM~4813215
> *Nim has 4 i never got to see what this one had
> *


yea its called a double pump two to the nose and two to the rear :uh:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by baggedgeo91_@Feb 9 2006, 08:19 PM~4813451
> *its funny cause nobody knows the owners of hulk or caddy  they just know the muthafuckin car eh
> *


hey you fuck face we all know each other and get along very well except for a few haterz so I don't know what you are talking about they don't know who we are we are all homies fool :uh:


----------



## baggedgeo91 (Jan 13, 2006)

all i fuckin heard is dat da owner dnt hit his switch on the fuckin hulk then one of ur guys goes all muthafuckin after me fuckin replieing eh


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE86LS_@Feb 9 2006, 08:27 PM~4813487
> *are you really fuckin serious...... i know john... this brother been  to my house...... as for nim i havent had the pleasure of meeting him yet but will in april........ as for you.... well u will never have anything that compares to either of the rides mentioned........ a bagged geo...... wtf is that shit....... bags are for ****..... get to steppin..........
> *


for sure homie its going to be a good one this summer


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by baggedgeo91_@Feb 9 2006, 11:24 PM~4814947
> *all i fuckin heard is dat da owner dnt hit his switch on the fuckin hulk then one of ur guys goes all muthafuckin after me fuckin replieing  eh
> *


YOU WERE RUNNING YOUR MOUTH LIKE YOU KNOW YOUR SHIT .

I GOT ALOT OF PRIDE IN THE HULK , I PUT EVERY PENNY INTO THAT CAR THAT I COULD AFFORD , AND FOR SOMEONE TO GO RUNNING THERE MOUTH AND TALKING DOWN ON MY CAR OR ITS NEW OWNER , THAT SHIT DON'T PLAY HERE .


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@Feb 9 2006, 11:20 PM~4814911
> *whats up neighbor!
> *


whats up homie about to check some fools people don't know we could check Ip addreses and guest what I know who this lil fucker is so watchale pendejo


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 9 2006, 10:31 PM~4815004
> *whats up homie about to check some fools people don't know we could check Ip addreses and guest what I know who this lil fucker is so watchale pendejo
> *


ya'll about to get violent my primo's. Chill out esa


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by baggedgeo91_@Feb 9 2006, 11:24 PM~4814947
> *all i fuckin heard is dat da owner dnt hit his switch on the fuckin hulk then one of ur guys goes all muthafuckin after me fuckin replieing  eh
> *


the only reason some one els hits my switch is because he helped me out alot on the whole rebuild on the car and he love hitting switches so I said cool you could hit it .now if you are so conceren about me not knowing how to hit a switch build something and you hit your switch and I will hit mine case closed now go build a real car and leave the geo for the ladies :uh:


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1 sic 86_@Feb 9 2006, 12:20 AM~4807818
> *eeryone thats knows about indiana marcus is gonna be running the fort
> *


hahahahahahahaha i will believe that when i see it man. no disrespect to marcus just clowing for motivtion.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by House_50_@Feb 9 2006, 11:33 PM~4815023
> *ya'll about to get violent my primo's. Chill out esa
> *


naw homie just people think they are safe behind a name but they are not. starting all this drama build a car to our caliber and bring it shit we have cars lined up ready to fuck anyone that steps in their way :biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 9 2006, 10:37 PM~4815044
> *naw homie just people think they are safe behind a name but they are not. starting all this drama build a car to our caliber and bring it shit we have cars lined up ready to fuck anyone that steps in their way :biggrin:
> *


I got you homie we spend a lot of time and money on building these cars. Dogg I'll holla at you later. Be safe and all the chi-town homies let's stick together and strong.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by House_50_@Feb 9 2006, 11:44 PM~4815106
> *I got you homie we spend a lot of time and money on building these cars. Dogg I'll holla at you later. Be safe and all the chi-town homies let's stick together and strong.
> *


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

i dont really know or care who runs the midwest, i just hop for the fuck of it, dont give a fuck about anything else, too many damn haters anyways hahaha... everyone wants to be on top dont matter what anyone says....


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Feb 9 2006, 11:59 PM~4815251
> *i dont really know or care who runs the midwest, i just hop for the fuck of it, dont give a fuck about anything else, too many damn haters anyways hahaha... everyone wants to be on top dont matter what anyone says....
> *


we will be pulling a train on everyone :0 LOL J/K hoppers we ain't got shit


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

:cheesy: :cheesy: MAKE WAY NICCAS!!! CHOO..CHOO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 10 2006, 03:54 AM~4814645
> *to me i dont give a fuck who hits the switch. i like it better when the owner hits the switch but honestly as long as the car is doing the numbers and its clean as fuck who cares. if the car can do it regardless of who is doing it, i say let it do what it do. and thanks beaver on the props. we built ours almost 4 years ago and it was the cleanest and dong the most back then now we gotta step our game up, right brent. here is a pic for you beaver
> *


I hear ya but at this same show i can think of some people that were crying about this same shit so,they need to make up there minds allready.Too me it doesn't matter the car can only do what it's going to do no matter whos on the switch.And as far as the topic goes-----------------COME ON I THOUGHT YOU KNEW


MAJESTICS RUNS THE MIDWEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

:roflmao: @ replies in this topic


----------



## EIGHT BALL (May 10, 2004)

yea what they said,


lol


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Feb 10 2006, 08:05 AM~4816523
> *:roflmao: @ replies in this topic
> *


including yours. :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

stop posting to me :twak:...hater.com for all your personal needs


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 9 2006, 09:37 PM~4815044
> *naw homie just people think they are safe behind a name but they are not. starting all this drama build a car to our caliber and bring it shit we have cars lined up ready to fuck anyone that steps in their way :biggrin:
> *


yeah what he said


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Feb 9 2006, 11:16 PM~4815405
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  MAKE WAY NICCAS!!! CHOO..CHOO!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:







:biggrin: 

Whats up silver?


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 9 2006, 10:15 PM~4814876
> *shit i am getting the popcorn ready this is gonna be good :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 9 2006, 10:31 PM~4815004
> *whats up homie about to check some fools people don't know we could check Ip addreses and guest what I know who this lil fucker is so watchale pendejo
> *


:roflmao: THE BEAUTY OF COMPUTERS :roflmao:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

juandike trying to gather money to bet us!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 9 2006, 10:23 PM~4815846
> *I hear ya but at this same show i can think of some people that were crying about this same shit so,they need to make up there minds allready.Too me it doesn't matter the car can only do what it's going to do no matter whos on the switch.And as far as the topic goes-----------------COME ON I THOUGHT YOU KNEW
> MAJESTICS RUNS THE MIDWEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


THOUGHT IT WAS HI-CALIBER AND DOWN IV LIFE??????


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 9 2006, 09:21 PM~4814918
> *yea its called a double pump two to the nose and two to the rear :uh:
> *


im not that retarded he didnt specify how many pumps where going where if anything i though he asked how many in the trunk all together.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Feb 10 2006, 10:37 AM~4818465
> *juandike trying to gather money to bet us!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


wasnt enough though was it :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

shit it was 5 stacks and and when it came out mouths shut tight ...i already won a hundred bucks from ya boy silver ..this year we will be betting on my own shit.

silver you wanna try and get you loot back?

oh yeah what happened at the M&I picnic when jason said he would match any amount of money for any one to swang on pinky and there wasn't any takers,hahah forgot bout that huh :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Feb 12 2006, 01:51 AM~4828640
> *shit it was 5 stacks and and when it came out mouths shut tight ...i already won a hundred bucks from ya boy silver ..this year we will be betting on my own shit.
> 
> silver you wanna try and get you loot back?
> ...


Everyone else had v8's,but maybe well bring out a kids engine this year too!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Feb 10 2006, 12:37 PM~4818465
> *juandike trying to gather money to bet us!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 12 2006, 03:11 AM~4829024
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Either that or mcdonalds had double cheese burgers for 99 cents again. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Whats up nim.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 11 2006, 10:29 PM~4829081
> *Either that or mcdonalds had double cheese burgers for 99 cents again. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: Whats up nim.
> *


SUP HOMIE?WHY AIN'T YOU GUYS GOING?ARE YOU ALL GOING TO TAMPA SHOW?


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 12 2006, 03:46 AM~4829159
> *SUP HOMIE?WHY AIN'T YOU GUYS GOING?ARE YOU ALL GOING TO TAMPA SHOW?
> *


Nah bro the first one for us looks like the dallas show on the 19th of march.Then indy.We just got a new shop and cars are all having things done to them,and we are working on something special for late summer so we just too busy to go to right now.


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

all that yappin...your like a chawawa.










funny how when facts come out people start poppin jokes  :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Feb 11 2006, 11:27 PM~4829334
> *all that yappin...your like a chawawa.
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't want to take your money :0 LOL sup homie?


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

shit bro just trin to get all these cars ready for the new season of fun in the mid west sun.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Feb 11 2006, 11:36 PM~4829389
> *shit bro just trin to get all these cars ready for the new season of fun in the mid west sun.
> *


you know it.hey man I am going to need a hop pit wist band hook it up homie I'll buy it if I have to


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Feb 12 2006, 04:27 AM~4829334
> *all that yappin...your like a chawawa.
> 
> 
> ...


I did state a fact pinky was the only v6,Radicaul there.
:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 11 2006, 11:24 PM~4829319
> *Nah bro the first one for us looks like the dallas show on the 19th of march.Then indy.We just got a new shop and cars are all having things done to them,and we are working on something special for late summer so we just too busy to go to right now.
> *


thats cool homie I guess I'll see my brothers at indy.how many rides you all bring out?


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 12 2006, 04:39 AM~4829401
> *thats cool homie I guess I'll see my brothers at indy.how many rides you all bring out?
> *


Not sure yet at least 4-6.


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 12 2006, 12:38 AM~4829395
> *I did state a fact pinky was the only v6,Radicaul there.
> :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



only one on 13's with 155 80 too and on the bumper 20 times in a row how many times in a row has your radical hit bumper in a row ..1..


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 11 2006, 11:41 PM~4829410
> *Not sure yet at least 4-6.
> *


 :cheesy: we should have like 4 to 6 also and jimmy might have the same amount plus maybe some from fl


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

mine has done it like 6 times in a row i am happy with that :cheesy:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Feb 12 2006, 04:44 AM~4829428
> *only one on 13's with 155 80 too and on the bumper 20 times in a row how many times in a row has your radical hit bumper in a row ..1..
> *


When it was low like pinky it did alot with a v8,but after doing 20 + :uh: higher your right 1.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 12 2006, 04:45 AM~4829437
> *:cheesy:  we should have like 4 to 6 also and jimmy might have the same amount plus maybe some from fl
> *


That well be bad like 15-20 total,and after we can hopp on fools outside the show.


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 12 2006, 12:52 AM~4829472
> *When it was low like pinky it did alot with a v8,but after doing 20 + :uh:  higher your right 1.
> *


if we had junk tghat stuck it sure would be easy to do 90plus.

as well as shown in a video on your own site your shit stuck at 72 :dunno: 

i can't beleive i let you pull me back in to your world of lies ...damn


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Feb 11 2006, 11:59 PM~4829514
> *if we had junk tghat stuck it sure would be easy to do 90plus.
> 
> as well as shown in a video on your own site your shit stuck at 72  :dunno:
> ...


 :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## Time Bomb (Nov 26, 2001)

Check out Truucha vol 16. See how many times I hit the bumper with it. Ohh and that was 74", what"s Pinky hittin??????????


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Street Riders KC_@Feb 12 2006, 12:42 AM~4829885
> *Check out Truucha vol 16. See how many times I hit the bumper with it. Ohh and that was 74", what"s Pinky hittin??????????
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: sup my nicca LOL


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Feb 12 2006, 04:59 AM~4829514
> *if we had junk tghat stuck it sure would be easy to do 90plus.
> 
> as well as shown in a video on your own site your shit stuck at 72  :dunno:
> ...


All this talk over a girls car that does high 60's with a v6 damn you sure can build them.Enough with you ,what a waste oif time.


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 13 2006, 01:46 PM~4838768
> *All this talk over a girls car that does high 60's with a v6 damn you sure can build them.Enough with you ,what a waste oif time.
> *


yeah funny a GIRLS car that busted ass at more shows than any other..you gout beat up by a girl.
:roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Feb 13 2006, 06:44 PM~4839059
> *yeah funny a GIRLS car that busted ass at more shows than any other..you gout beat up by a girl.
> :roflmao:
> *


Hello nobody else was hoppin with a v6,like i siad what a joke.


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

never mind i am done with your fake ass bullshit.


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oMwYgqw1pYE


----------



## steamboat (Sep 30, 2002)

You guys should thumbwrestle. Fuck this internet bullshit, get into some street shit. Ya feel me? Do a house call. 

:machinegun:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

I DO!!! :biggrin: j/p


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

I DO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Funny how things change.


----------



## slangin cardboard (Oct 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 10 2006, 11:24 AM~4818939
> *THOUGHT IT WAS HI-CALIBER AND DOWN IV LIFE??????
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Nov 28 2010, 03:20 AM~19178502
> *
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: your funny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EPISTOL"44" (May 28, 2005)

Anyone have a car under the knife, getting ready for next summer?? :biggrin: no midwest shows leave me blank on whats new..


----------

